#ubuntu-il 2011-05-09
<Elihai> ?
<nady> ?
<Elihai> ?
<nady> בוקר טוב
<Elihai> בוקר אור
<Elihai> אפשר המלצה על תוכנת ftp הכי טובה באובונטו.
<Guest37986> filezila
<Ddorda> שלום חברים
<Shualdon> יוניטי זה נחמד. אבל צריך להתרגל
<nicoco> יוניטי זה זבל שהשטן לא ברא
<nicoco> (אני כל כך אוהב את המשפט הזה 3:)
<Shualdon> ניסית אותו יותר מ5 דקות?
<nicoco> ניסיתי אותו למשך שעה וחצי
<nicoco> זה היה נורא מעצבן
<Shualdon> באסה
<nicoco> אז חזרתי לגנום הנחמד והחביב שלי
<Shualdon> אני רגיל שהדוק נמצא למטה
<Shualdon> ואז כל הזמן מתבלבל ולוקח את העכבר למטה כשאני רוצה להחליף תוכנה\
<nicoco> אני רגיל שהדוק נמצא בכל מקום
<nicoco> ושהקיצורי דרך שלי נמצאים איפה שאני רוצה שיהיו
<nicoco> הדסקטופ שלי נורא דינאמי
<nicoco> כל חודש הוא נראה אחרת לגמרי
<nicoco> ויוניטי פשוט לא גמיש כמו גום
<Shualdon> בינתיים
<nicoco> גנום*
<nicoco> אז אני עם הגנום שלי ועם הקאירו דוק שלי
<nicoco> והכל חביב ונחמד
<Ddorda> Shualdon: כמו כל דבר חדש
<Ddorda> nicoco: אל תגזים
<Shualdon> נכון
<nicoco> הדוק החדש של יוניטי מעצבן למדי
<Shualdon> אני מרגיש כמו ביום הראשון שלי עם לינוקס
<nicoco> כל התוכנות תקועות שם
<nicoco> אני רגיל לגנום
<nicoco> שהתאמתי לעצמי
<Shualdon> לוקח זמן להתרגל איפה כל דבר
<nicoco> בדיוק כמו שאני רוצה
<Ddorda> nicoco: הגנום הנחמד והחביב שלך עומד למות
<Ddorda> וגנום3 לא כ"כ שונה מיוניטי
<Ddorda> הדבר הכי קרוב שתפגוש זה xfce ואחריו kde
<nicoco> אז אני אעבור ל
<nicoco> xfce
<nicoco> הוא נשמע מספיק גמיש ודומה לגנום
<Ddorda> nicoco: הוא דומה לגנום1
<Ddorda> אם יצא לך להכיר
<nicoco> לא ממש
<nicoco> אני אתקין ואתנסה קצת
<Ddorda> חפש בגוגל
<nicoco> http://i.imgur.com/EZt5C.jpg
<nicoco> הנה הדסקטופ היפה שלי :)
<dror> שלום. המחשב החליט לעשות לי צרות: הוא קפא כמה פעמים, הייתי צריך לאתחל אותו, ועכשיו אני לא יכול להפעיל את אובונטו בכלל, אני מקבל שגיאה של gnome power manager
<dror> מישהו יודע מה אפשר לעשות?
<lousygarua> HELLO
<lousygarua> Who manages our IRC channel? the topic is outdated and no one seems to be updating it
<lousygarua> Who manages our IRC channel? the topic is outdated and no one seems to be updating it
<serfus> Ddorda, יצאת לuds?
<Ddorda> serfus: לא
<Ddorda> אגב, מה קורה אתך?
<Ddorda> אתה נעלם לקהילה. לא היה שום ארוע בזמן האחרון (אפילו אובונטו על הדשא בוטל)
<Ddorda> אין יותר שיחות
<Ddorda> זהו? אני לא נמצא אז הכל מתפרק?
<Guest37986> דור בחייאת
<Guest37986> תשמיד את ההגנות האלו
<Ddorda> אני כבר לא זוכר איך קוראים לאחראי על הבוט
<Ddorda> אם תאתר לי אותו אני אדאג להעיף אותו
<Ddorda> איך אני? ףַ
<Ddorda> :P
<nicoco> טםו,הק חודא ךםדא איק עשצקץ
<nicoco> מי שמפענח מה כתבתי מקבל סוכריה
<nicoco> וירטואלית
<nicoco> :P
<serfus> היו לי שבועיים קצת בעיתיים... לא יכולתי לפנות מעצמי לקהילה Ddorda
<serfus> עכשיו אני פה :)
<Nighthawk``> דור תמחק ל ubuntu
<Nighthawk``> את הגישות
<Nighthawk``> ותתן לו באן
<Nighthawk``> זה לא יותר פשוט ?
<serfus> איזה מהם? הישראלי או הצרפתי?
<trew100> שלומלום
<trew100> grawcho: עסוק?
<grawcho> לא אבל יוצא עוד 5 דקות
<trew100> תהנה
<trew100> תגיד יש לך מושג מה ה-PPA של KDE?
<grawcho> אתה מתכוון kubuntu launchpad
<grawcho>  ?
<trew100> כן
<trew100> אגב הוא מכיל גם את אמרוק?
<grawcho> כן
<trew100> כי ראיתי שיצאה עכשיו גרסה חדשה שלו
<trew100> 2.4.1
<grawcho> אני לא ממש משתמש באמרוק
<grawcho> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<trew100> במה כן?
<grawcho> vlc
<grawcho> יש עוד שני ppa של backports ו beta
<grawcho> אני חייב לזוז ... חג שמח  ... לכוווווולם
<trew100> גם לך ביי
<Ddorda> serfus: הצרפתי
<Ddorda> !cmds
<Ddorda> !g kubuntu ppa
<Hoborg> Package Archives for Kubuntu in Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<Ddorda> trew100: ^
<trew100> תודה Ddorda
<trew100> איך אני מוצא שם את ה-PPA שלו
<trew100> ?
<Ddorda> כתוב שם ppa:...
<trew100> את השורה הזאת הכוונה
<trew100> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<trew100> לא כתוב תראה
<trew100> Ddorda: רואה?
<Nighthawk``> דור אפשר טובה קטנה ?
<Ddorda> כתוב, כתוב, שנייה
<Ddorda> לא רוצה להלשין אבל פיירפוקס קרס לי מלהיכנס לאתר הזה
<Ddorda> ובאופן כללי הוא קורס לי המוןו
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: ?
<serfus> Ddorda, אני בעד להעיף אותו
<serfus> Ddorda, אולי נחליט על כך האופים של הערוץ?
<Ddorda> serfus: אין לי בעיה. תפנו לצרפתי שמנהל אותו
<serfus> או לפחות מי שנשאר
<serfus> Ddorda, צריכה להיות החלטה מסודרת
<Nighthawk``> דור אני שולח לך קוד מקור + קובץ טקסט
<Nighthawk``> ותעשה
<Ddorda> כלומר, תמצאו אותו
<Ddorda> מבחינתי אין לי בעיה לדבר אתו
<Nighthawk``> לזה קומפייל
<Nighthawk``> ותעשה
<Nighthawk``> ./mat1_b story.txt 2
<Nighthawk``> תעשה כמה פעמים
<Nighthawk``> ctrl+c
<Nighthawk``> וכמה פעמים
<Nighthawk``> ctrl+z
<Nighthawk``> ותעשה לי תצלום מסך
<Nighthawk``> של התוצאה
<serfus> Ddorda, אני גם יכול לדבר איתו, אני יודע מי זה. אבל אני רוצה שקודם תיהיה החלטה של האופים של הערוץ
<Nighthawk``> ארוך ?
<serfus> Ddorda, הרי, כשרק הכנסנו אותו אני הייתי נגד אבל השאר רצו
<Nighthawk``> דור ?
<serfus> וחג שמח לכולם, אגב :-)
<trew100> serfus: גם לך
<trew100> יש לך כמה דקות?
<Muskito> hi every1, is this the support chat?
<Nighthawk``> http://artoftrolling.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/40320.jpg
<serfus> trew100, עכשיו כן
<serfus> Nighthawk``, ענק :D
<serfus> trew100, אני זז לחגוג קצת :-)
<serfus> trew100, אתה יכול לשלוח לי אימייל או שכבר מחר כשאתחבר... serfusATzoidbergDOTorg
<Elihai> ?
<nicoco> !
<Ben__> מישהו פה?
<moshe742> למה אתה שואל?
<Ben__> לאדע, בודק..
<Ben__> שמע הסרתי את האובונטו כי הוא עשה לי בעיות והתקנתי אותו מחדש
<Ben__> ואני לא מצליח להגדיר את הכרטיס רשת האלחוטי
<Ben__> הכרטיס רשת שלי זה TL-WNSS1G
<moshe742> אתה צריך להיות מחובר לאינטרנט בכבל כדי שתוכל להתקין את הכרטיס רשת
<Ben__> א. אני לא יכול לחבר בכבל בגלל זה יש לי אלחוטי O_O
<Ben__> ב.באובונטו 10.10 לא הייתי צריך לחבר
<moshe742> איך התקנת ב-10.10?
<Ben__> לא אני התקנתי
<Ben__> התקינו לי
<moshe742> מי התקין לך? אולי הוא יוכל לעשות זאת שוב
<moshe742> איזה גרסה התקנת עכשיו?
<Ben__> 11.4
<Ben__> 11.04*
<moshe742> ניסית דרך ndsirapper או משהו כזה? זה מאפשר לך להשתמש בדרייבר של חלונות
<Ben__> מזה ndsirapper?
<moshe742> זה חבילה שמאפשרת לך להשתמש בדרייבר של חלונות כדי להשתמש בכרטיס הרשת האלחוטי
<moshe742> הבעיה היא שלא הייתי צריך עד כה להשתמש בה כך שאני לא ממש יודע איך לעשות את זה
<Elihai> אפשר המלצה לתוכנת ftp הכי הכי טובה באובונטו,
<Ben__> אהה, קיי.. אני רק יבדוק אם אני מוצא את הדיסק של הדריבר
<moshe742> למה הכוונה תוכנת FTP?
<Elihai> תוכנה ftp
<Elihai> מה אתם לא יודעים מזה
<Ben__> מוכר לי..
<Elihai> תוכנת התחברות לftp
<Elihai> מה התוכנה הכי טובה ומהירה
<moshe742> מה הבעיה לעשות את זה דרך הדפדפן?
<Elihai> כי אני רוצה דרך תוכנה
<Elihai> בתוכנה העברת הקבצים יותר מהירים..
<Ben__> מזה חח
<moshe742> מה הקשר? אני לא בטוח שזה נכון, בכל מקרה אתה יכול לחפש במאגרים ftp ותוכל למצוא הרבה אפשרויות, תבחר מה שמתאים לך ותבדוק מה הכי טוב עבורך
<Ben__> הווינדואוס שלי נהיה רוסי
<Ben__> O_O
<Ben__> טוב הלכתי לבדוק על האובונטו את ה ndsirapper
<Ben__> זה כבר מותקן על האובונטו נכון?
<moshe742> לא בטוח, אבל זה צריך להיות על הלייב סידי אני חושב (החבילה), תחפש קצת ברשת, בטוח אפשר למצוא מדריכים לגבי זה
<Ben__> הלו?
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-10
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> ?????????.
<trew100> עשן עשן
<trew100> כל המדינה עשן
<sijp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc
<sijp> אני חושב שתעריכו את זה :) ↑
<serfus> :D
<serfus> פרסמו את הסרטון הזה המון אחרי שבחרו את השם לגרסה הזאת
<Ben__> מישהו יכול לעזור לי בקשר להתחברות לרשת האלחוטית?
<Ben__> מישהו יכול לעזור לי בקשר להתחברות לרשת האלחוטית?
<Ben__> אפחד?
<Ben__> בעע
<Ben__> הלו?
<Ben__> מישהו פה?
<serfus> Ben__, כן, מה הבעיה בדיוק?
<Ben__> אני לא מצליח להתחבר לאינרנט באובונטו
<Ben__> לאינטרנט האלחוטי
<serfus> איזו גרסה של אובונטו?
<Ben__> זה כותב שאני מחובר אבל אני לא יכול להוריד עדכונים ולהיכנס לאתרים
<Ben__> 11.04
<serfus> איפה כתוב שאתה מחובר?
<Ben__> בסרגל למעלה יש את הסמל של האינטרנט האלחוטי
<Ben__> אני נכנס, מכניס שם וסיסמא וזה כותב שאני מחובר
<Ben__> אבל אני לא יכול לעשות כלום באינטרנט
<serfus> אתה יודע איזה כרטיס רשת?
<Ben__> כן
<Ben__> שניה
<Ben__> TL-WNSS1G
<Ben__> אתה פה?
<serfus> כן
<serfus> זה בטוח השם?
<Ben__> כן
<Ben__> אתה רוצה שאני יבדוק במפרט?
<serfus> תכתוב בטרמינל lspci
<serfus> אתה יודע להגיע לטרמינל?
<Ben__> כן
<Ben__> רגע אני יעבור לאובונטו
<Ben__> 5 דקות אני פה
<serfus> אוקיי
<serfus> בפלט של הפקודה תחפש שורה שכתוב בה Network controller, שם יהיה כתוב את שם כרטיס הרשת
<Ben__> חזרתי, זה לא עזר..
<serfus> זה היה רק כדי שנדע מה כרטיס הרשת שלך
<Ben__> אהה.. בעע
<Ben__> כתבתי את הכרטיס בצד קשקניתי אותו
<sijp> לול
<Ben__> זה מה שכתבתי לך קודם
<Ben__> TL-WNSS1G
<sijp> Ben__ הפלט של lspci עוזר לחפש בגוגל .
<serfus> אני לא מוצא כלום בחיפוש של השם הזה, לכן חשבתי שאולי זה לא נכון
<sijp> מה שמעניין זה איזה chipset יש לך, ולא הדגם שהחברה מנפיצה
<Ben__> רגע אני יבדוק שוב
<Ben__> thi kh nuad thzv nvo vhv vfryhx ra,//
<Ben__> אין לי מושג איזה מהם היה הכרטיס רשת..
<serfus> בפלט של הפקודה תחפש שורה שכתוב בה Network controller, שם יהיה כתוב את שם כרטיס הרשת
<Ben__> חיפשתי Network לא היה..
<serfus> חייב להיות... זה מחשב נייד?
<Ben__> לא
<serfus> האובונטו שלך בעברית או באנגלית?
<Ben__> בעברית אבל אין תמיכה מלאה כי אין אינטרנט ואני לא יכול לעדכן
<Ben__> לרוב זה באנגלית
<Ben__> אפשר לבדוק את הכרטיס רשת דרך הווינדואוס?
<serfus> system>administration>additional drivers
<serfus> הוא עובד בווינדוס?
<Ben__> כן
<Nighthawk``> http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=18150336
<Nighthawk``> מדהים
<Ben__> הינה אני מחובר
<Ben__> ..
<serfus> Ben__, נכנסת לאיפה שכתבתי?
<Ben__> אני בווינדואוס אחי
<serfus> אה, אין לי מושג איך אפשר לבדוק בווינדוס
<Ben__> שניה אני יעבור לאובונטו
<Ben__> 5 דקות בא
<serfus> Ben__, אתה פה?
<Ben__> כשאני לוחץ על זה
<Ben__> מופיע לי חלון לפחות משניה ונעלם, לא המספקתי לקרוא אותו
<serfus> Ben__, פשוט תכתוב את הפקודה במסוף
<serfus> lspci
<serfus> ותדביק את מה שהוא מחזיר לך לכאן
<serfus> בעצם לא לכאן
<serfus> .paste
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://paste.ubuntu.com ולא בערוץ!
<serfus> Ben__, ואז תן לינק
<soomsoom> זה רק אצלי
<Ben__> K
<soomsoom> או שמה קורה
<soomsoom> למטה?
<serfus> soomsoom, hu?
<soomsoom> serfus: whatsup.org.il
<serfus> אהה
<soomsoom> 500 - Internal Server Error
<serfus> כן גם אצלי וגם שלומי כתב מקודם
<sijp> ווטסאאאאאפפפפפפ :(((((
<soomsoom> מאיר לא רשם משהו בidentica
<serfus> soomsoom, אולי הוא עדיין לא יודע
<serfus> עצמאות... רוב האנשים הרגילים עושים מנגל או משהו P:
<sijp> איזה אנשים רגילים גולשים בווטסאפ בדיוק?
<serfus> יש בזה משהו
<sijp> שלחתי לו הודעה באידנטיקה
<soomsoom> @meir , whatsup seems to have crashed... :( just thought to let you know.
<Ben__> הינה קישור לתמונה
<Ben__> http://www.myg.co.il/uploads/phpFMPWyK.png
<Ben__> אתה פה?
<serfus> אממ... הוא באמת לא שם
<serfus> אתה יכול להתחבר בנתיים עם כבל רשת?
<Ben__> לא
<Ben__> ..
<Ben__> המחשב השני בצד השני של הבית
<Ben__> שניה בא
<sijp> Atheros Communicatios Inc AR2413 802.11bg
<sijp> זה לא אלחוטי?
<Ben__> חזרתי
<Ben__> לאדע, מה שיש לי בבית זה אלחוט
<Ben__> אלחוטי*
<Ben__> יכול להיות שהאובונטו לא רואה את הכרטיס?
<sijp> שאלתי את serfus :)
<sijp> תכנס ל־Restricted Drivers (יכול להיות שהשם הוא אחר, אני לא זוכר), ושם תראה אם הוא מציע לך להתקין דרייבר לכרטיס רשת
<Ben__> איפה זה?
<serfus> נראה שכן
<serfus> sijp, זה לא עזר
<serfus> Ben__, system>administration>additional drivers
<serfus> כנס לשם
<Ben__> אי אפשר
<Ben__> כשאני נכנס זה פותח לי חלון וסוגר אותו
<Ben__> כ"כ מהר שאני לא מספיק לקרוא מה הוא כותב
<serfus> אוקיי רגע
<Ben__> באובונטו 10.10 הצלחתי להתחבר לאינטרנט
<serfus> Ben__, אתה בטוח שאתה מכניס סיסמה נכונה?
<Ben__> כשלא הכנסתי את הסיסמא נכון זה אמר לי להכניס שוב
<serfus> Ben__, תכתוב את הפקודה הזאת בטרמינל
<serfus> rfkill unblock all
<Ben__> אוקי
<Ben__> רגע
<Ben__> 5 דקות אני פה
<Guest84643> שלום אני רוצה להתקין בסוני 3 לינוקס זה אפשרי ?
<serfus> אני חייב לזוז, אם הוא חוזר, שמישהו יציע לו לפתוח פוסט בוואטספ
<Guest84643> יש משהו?
<Guest84643> אני יודע שזה אפשרי רק רוצה לדעת מה קורה שאני שם משחק ?
<soomsoom> Guest84643: לצרנו זה כבר בלתי אפשרי
<soomsoom> מכיוון שסוני הסירה את OtherOS
<soomsoom> וגם לאור התביעה של סוני על GeoHot
<Guest84643> וואלה איך בתי אפשרי
<Guest84643> בלתי
<Guest84643> יש לי דיסק התקנה מה הבעיה
<soomsoom> בשביל להתקין לינוקס
<soomsoom> בפלייסטיישן
<soomsoom> אתה צריך לאפשר
<Guest84643> אוקיי
<soomsoom> לסוני לקרוא את הBOOT מהדיסק
<soomsoom> מה שכבר אי אפשר
<Guest84643> זאת אומרת אני יכל לעבוד אבל רק מהדיסק
<soomsoom> בגלל שסוני הסירו את הOtherOS
<soomsoom> מהמערת
<soomsoom> Guest84643: זאת אומרת שאתה אפילו לא תוכל להריץ את הדיסק
<Guest84643> מה אתם אומרים
<Guest84643> אבל הסוני מלפני שנה וחצי
<Ben__> עדיין לא עובד....
<Guest84643> מה איך הם הסירו את זה
<soomsoom> עם אתה מעדכן באופן קבוע את הסוני
<soomsoom> אז באחד העדכונים שלו הסירו את האופציה
<Guest84643> אה אוקיי
<Guest84643> עכשיו זה מובן
<Guest84643> ואין איזה דרך עקיפה?
<soomsoom> לפי מה שידוע לי, אין
<Guest84643> איפה פאק
<Guest84643> אני בלינוקס כרגע תמיד הייתי
<Guest84643> אבל רציתי לעבור לממשק יותר גדול
<Guest84643> רציתי להתקין בסוני
<Guest84643> חבל
<soomsoom> גם אם היית מתקין על הסוני
<soomsoom> הכל היה עובד לך לאט
<Guest84643> למה
<Guest84643> יש מלא מקום
<soomsoom> לא קשור למקום
<soomsoom> זה קשור לחומרה
<Guest84643> מה אתה ממליץ לי לקנות בשביל להשתמש לינוקס
<soomsoom> ולארכיטקטורה של הפליסטיישן
<Guest84643> אבל ממש אני מריץ מכונות פה
<Guest84643> איזה מחשב כידי לי לקנות
<soomsoom> כל מחשב PC רגיל
<soomsoom> מריץ לינוקס בצורה טובה
<soomsoom> רוב החומרה כיום
<soomsoom> נתמכת בלינוקס
<Guest84643> אוקיי תודה רבה
<soomsoom> Guest84643: אתה צריך להבין שיש מספר גרסאות של לינוקס שבנויות לארכיטקטורות מחשב מסויימות
<soomsoom> לרוב יש ארכיטקוטרת i686\i386
<soomsoom> יש כאלה לפעמים שהם x86_64
<soomsoom> שזה מותאים יותר למחשבים עם מעבדים של 64 ביט
<Guest84643> אני עובד 32
<Guest84643> בגלל הדיסק
<soomsoom> ואגב
<soomsoom> פלייסטיישן זה ppc
<Guest84643> אני יש לי את הכי חדש שיש
<Guest84643> והביאו לי אותו במיוחד בשביל הלינוקס
<Guest84643> וחבל שיש בעיות עם זה בגלל האקרים שפרצו
<soomsoom> ולינוקס זה לא אובונטו
<soomsoom> אני מציע לך את האתר הזה: http://ma-ze-linux.tk/
<Hoborg> ma-ze-linux.tk @ ma-ze-linux.tk
<Guest84643> אובונטו זה חלק מאחד המערכות של לינוקס
<soomsoom> בשביל לקבל מושג באמת מה זה לינוקס
<Guest84643> תישמע אני סכ"ה מתכנת
<Guest84643> ואהבתי את המערכת
<soomsoom> גם אני סה"כ מתכנת
<soomsoom> זה לא קשור
<soomsoom> יש דברים שאתה צריך להבין בתיכנות
<Guest84643> זה נוחות
<Guest84643> יש מלא גסראות ללינוקס
<Guest84643> בחרתי אחת
<soomsoom> תקרא תקרא
<soomsoom> קצת לא יזיק לך להבין
<Guest84643> שניה אני ניכנס
<Guest84643> הפצות והפצות
<Guest84643> כן אני חקרתי לינוקס שהתקנתי
<Guest84643> ומבין בפקודות
<Guest84643> אבל בחרתי את הפצת אובונטו
<Guest84643> היא מתאימה לי כרגע
<Guest84643> אתה אולי מפתח python
<soomsoom> Python, java,c,php...
<Guest84643> יפה יפה אני כבר שנה וחצי בפייטון ולא רוצה לעזוב אותה לעולם
<Guest84643> אני עדיין טירון
<Guest84643> אבל מתמיד כל יום 5 שעות שיש זמן אפילו יותר
<Elihai> שלום אפשר לדעת עם יש אפשרות באובנטו להתקין את http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3381543,00.html
<Elihai> יותר נכון תתוכנה Adobe Premiere pro
<belal> hello
<soomsoom> free the fish
<Shualdon1> *bloop*
<trew100> vhh jcrho
<trew100> היי חברים יש מישהו ער?
<moshe742> כן
<trew100> אני רוצה להוסיף את המאגר הזה למערכת
<trew100> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ihaywood3/gambas3/ubuntu/
<Hoborg> Index of /ihaywood3/gambas3/ubuntu @ ppa.launchpad.net
<trew100> היי
<moshe742> היי, מה קורה?
<Shualdon> moshe742: תגיד היה בסוף אובונטו על הדשא?
<trew100> הבעיה שאני לא יודע איזה תקייה בדיוק אני צריך לסמן לו כדי שאליה הוא יגש
<trew100> נהדר
<moshe742> היה, אבל הגיעו בעיקר אנשים מוואטסאפ:(
<Shualdon> הא..
<Shualdon> ואני לא שמעתי על זה כלום..
<trew100> מישהו יודע מכיר?
<moshe742> לא ראית בפורום הודעות? עשיתי אפילו כתבה על זה...
<Shualdon> לא ממש
<moshe742> trew100, איפה ראית את זה?
<Shualdon> אני לא מסתובב הרבה בפורומים
<trew100> אני רוצה להוסיף את המאגר של גאמבס3
<moshe742> Shualdon, אז איך אתה רוצה לדעת על זה? חוץ ממייל הודעתי בכל דרך אפשרית אני חושב
<Shualdon> מייל..
<trew100> moshe742: את מה?
<Shualdon> במיוחד כשזה נסגר בדקה ה-90
<Shualdon> אולי פורומים אני לא בודק כל הזמן
<Shualdon> אבל מייל כן
<moshe742> אוקי, אז להבא נשלח גם מייל
<Shualdon> ונדב מנסה לתכנן מעכשיו כבר את של 11.10
<moshe742> trew100, את המאגר שאתה רוצה להוסיף
<trew100> באינטרנט
<moshe742> Shualdon, כן, גם בגלל הכישלון היחסי של האחרון וגם כי זה משהו שרק יכול לעזור בסופו של דבר
<trew100> חיפסתי מקור בלאצפד
<trew100> חפשתי*
<Shualdon> אז קדימה
<Shualdon> :P
<moshe742> הבעיה היא שהוא עוד מעט עובר לצפון (חיפה) ואז הוא יהיה פחות זמין לזה
<Elihai> שלום..
<Elihai> משה
<moshe742> וברכה
<Elihai> Adobe Premiere pro
<Elihai> יש אותה באובונטו
<trew100> moshe742: מה אומר?
<Elihai> עריכת וידו..
<trew100> Elihai: לא
<Elihai> למה
<Elihai> אז מעושים
<Elihai> זאת עריכת מקצועית
<trew100> יש תוכנות אחרות
<trew100> נכון
<trew100> וכזאת אין ללינוקס
<trew100> אלא אם כן אתה רוצה לערוך עם בלנדר
<trew100> שזאת אופציה טובה מאוד
<trew100> כי כך תוכל לשים גם אפקטים
<trew100> אבל זאת לא הדרך המומלצת כי היא לא פשוטה מאוד
<moshe742> trew100, תסתכל פה http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462966
<Hoborg> [SOLVED] Gambas3 - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<moshe742> Elihai, אתה רוצה לערוך סרטים?
<Elihai> כן
<trew100> moshe742: ראיתי את זה
<trew100> אין לי כוונה להתחיל לקמפל אם יש חבילות
<moshe742> מה רע ב-avidemux?
<Elihai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw6rPv0-MAw&feature=related איך עושים את זה
<Elihai> באובונטו
<Elihai> משהו דומה לפחות..
<trew100> עם אפטר אפקט
<trew100> כיום לינוקס לוקה בזה קצת בחסר
<Elihai> אפשר מדריך ותוכנה..
<trew100> אבל עכשיו יש את גוגל קוד ויש כמה דברים כאלה בבלנדר
<trew100> למרות שבכללי עם בלנדר אפשר לעשות כזה דבר
<trew100> זה דיי פשוט אני חושב
<Elihai> אני רוצה מדריך ואת התוכנה הכי קלה לעשות דבר כזה..
<trew100> moshe742: יש לי מקור בלאנצפד
<trew100> רק שאני לא יודע איזה תקייה אני צריך לתת למנהל חבילות כמקור
<Elihai> אז אפשר תוכנה ומדריך קל..
<trew100> את בלנדר?
<trew100> מדריך קל לבלנדר יש ברשת
<Elihai> כן אבל לאפקט לא יודע איך לעשות..
<Elihai> בתוכנה הבלנדר הזאת
<trew100> כי כזה דבר זה למוד
<Elihai> יש תאפשרות?
<trew100> אני לא יודע איך עושים אז אני לא יכול להגיד
<Elihai> אוקי, אז מעושים?..
<trew100> אתה יכול לחפש ברשת איך עושים כזה דבר
<Elihai> כתוב שזה בתוכנה Adobe After Effects CS4
<trew100> נכון
<trew100> אין אותה ללינוקס
<trew100> לא ניסיתי להריץ אותה על ווין
<Elihai> אוקי כתוב שאפשר לעשות עם אפטר אפקט
<Elihai> מזה האפטר אפקט
<Elihai> מזה הדבר הזה
<Elihai> איזה תוכנה צריך לעשות אפטר אפקט
<Elihai> מישהו פה
<moshe742> אני די בטוח שאתה יכול לעשות אפקט כזה עם avidemux
<Elihai> אבל מזה האפטר אפקט הזה
<moshe742> אני לא יודע, לא מכיר את הדברים האלה כי מעולם לא השתמשתי בהם, אבל סביר שאם תשחק עם זה תוכל להבין לבד
<Elihai> avidemux  qt או gtk+
<Ddorda> gtk+
<Elihai> דור
<Elihai> אולי אתה יודע איך לעשות את הפקט הזה
<Ddorda> Elihai: ?
<Elihai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw6rPv0-MAw&feature=related
<Ddorda> אני זז לישון בדיוק
<Elihai> רק תנסה לבדוק לי
<Ddorda> לא, לא יודע, לא מתעסק בזה בכלל
<Elihai> טוב תודה כפרה.
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-11
<Ben__> מישהו פה?
<Ben__> הלו?
<Guest75879> ?
<Ben__> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/560
<Ben__> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/560
<Ben__> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/560
<Hoborg> אובונטו עושה בעיות | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Hoborg> אובונטו עושה בעיות | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Hoborg> אובונטו עושה בעיות | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Ben__> מישהו פה?
<Ben__> הלכתי..
<Ben__> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/560
<Hoborg> אובונטו עושה בעיות | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Guest12302> מישהו פה?
<i-pink> אני
<Guest12302> אחי אתה יכול לענות לי פה
<Guest12302> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/560
<Guest12302> ?
<Hoborg> אובונטו עושה בעיות | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Guest12302> הלו?
<elad661> מה, אין לאובונטו ישראל דוכן השנה באוגוסט פינגווין?
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> מה קורה?
<i-pink> מישהו יודע מה התרגום של "פנל שערות"
<Guest51056> מי פה?
<Guest51056> מישהו פה?
<Guest51056> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/560
<i-pink> אני
<Hoborg> אובונטו עושה בעיות | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<i-pink> מה?
<i-pink> אני לא בישראל
<Guest51056> אחי תעזור לי בבק/שה פה:http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/560
<i-pink> אני אישה!!!! אחי לא מקובל עלי.
<Guest51056> את יכולה לעזור לי פה*?
<i-pink> אני אמרתי לך, אני אישה, אני לא מבינה במחשבים..
<elad661> פחחח עשית שאובונטו יראה כמו חלונות 7
<elad661> טוב כאן זה באמת לא המקום לצחוק על זה, מה אני מצפה ממשתמשי אובונטו
<i-pink> בכללי אני יודעת שיש את הלוח עם התקתקים והחלק הזה שעושה קליק ודאבל קליק
 * elad661 מסתלק מכאן
<i-pink> ויש טרמינל
<avi1333> חחחחחחח אלעד
<i-pink> Guest51056, אני חושבת שהאובונטו שלך התאבד
<Guest51056> מי שלא הולך לעזור שלא יגיב
<Guest51056> שלא יגיב סתם*
<i-pink> אני אומרת לך, הוא התאבד, הפכת אותו לWIN7.
<Guest51056> אז...?
<i-pink> זה כמו שתיקח ברדלס ותצבע אותו לבלונד אחיד כך שחברבורותיו לא יראו יותר..
<i-pink> זה כמו אריה בלי רעמה..
<Guest51056> לךאס ךל]ןר
<Guest51056> חלאס לחפור*
<i-pink> זה כמו סביח בלי חצילים.
<i-pink> עכשיו ברצינות
<i-pink> עברתי על הפוסט שלך
<i-pink> ונראה שהסקין של WIN7 עשה עבודה ממש ממש טובה. אפילו הדמיית הבאגים משכנעת.
<i-pink> Guest51056, תשמע מוסיקה ארמנית
<Guest51056> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/560
<Hoborg> אובונטו עושה בעיות | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<i-pink> Guest51056, תראה את הסירטון הזה
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcZZ6h4n590&feature=related
<Guest51056> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/560
<Hoborg> אובונטו עושה בעיות | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<i-pink> Guest51056, הפנתי אותך לסירטון בנושא
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcZZ6h4n590&feature=related
<Interruptus> @_@
<Interruptus> ביג LOL
<Interruptus> הלך המנוע
<i-pink> Interruptus, ?
<i-pink> Interruptus, מצאתי הרכב חדש של נגני סולו אקוסטיים ותיקים
<i-pink> התוצאה מדהימה
<Interruptus> ^סקין של ווינ7
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/user/ForbiddenSaints
<Interruptus> הממ זה מעניין
<i-pink> מדהים, הם הצליחו להוסיף תוים לBumblebee!!
<i-pink> Interruptus, אל תצרוך את כל הערוץ הזה מהר מידי..
<Guest51056> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/560
<Hoborg> אובונטו עושה בעיות | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<i-pink> כי אחרת אתה נשאר עם טעם של עוד ואין להשיג כזה חומר..
<Interruptus> שמעי זה מעניין לגמרי
<Interruptus> דפיניטלי במועדפים
<Interruptus> דנקהשיין
<i-pink> יש שם 18 סרטונים אבל רק 5-6 זה תכלס מוזיקה..
<trew1000> עיח
<liel> למישהו כאן היה ניסיון פעם עם Qt Quick?
<trew1000> sijp: יש לך ניסיון עם openCL?
<sijp> לא
<trew1000> sijp: איפה אני יכול למצוא התקנה שלו לגרסה החדשה של אובונטו?
<trew1000> כל מה שאני מוצא זה גרסאות ל-ATI ולא לנבידיה
<sijp> אין לי מושג
<trew1000> סבבים
<trew1000> איך אני יכול לדעת אם מותקן לי במערכת openCL?
<Ben__> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/560
<Ben__> מישהו יכול להגיב?
<Hoborg> אובונטו עושה בעיות | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Ben__> מישהו פה?
<i-pink> סאני
<i-pink> אני*
<Ben__> יש פה מישהו שיכול לעזור לי?
<sijp> כנראה שלא
<Interruptus> סאניסאני
<Jimmi> anyone willing to help for just a sec
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-12
<Guest68653> היי לכולם. אני אשמח לקצת עזרה באובונטו
<Guest68653> .. לא מזמן עדכנתי את האובונטו שלי מגרסה 10.04 לגרסה 11.04 ולמרות שבהפעלה ראשונה הוא עבד בסדר, עכשיו הוא לא רוצה לעלות לי.
<Guest68653> השגיאה היא fb: conflicting fb hw usage intelrmfb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver
<Rodensky> :D
<Interruptus> רודנסקיייייייייייייייייייייי
<Moshe> מישהו פה?
<Moshe> הלו?
<Moshe> הלווווווווווו?
<evilsijp> Moshe: אין פה אף אחד
<evilsijp> כל הרשימה פה היא בוטים
<Moshe> מישהו פה?
<Moshe> מישהו??
<TalKo> I'm here :)
<evilsijp> מאוחר מדי
<TalKo> and I'm going home :)
<shai_> יש מישהוא פעיל פה? :)
<Guest61964> ?
<Ddorda> serfus: לא יהיה לאובונטו דוכן באוגוסט פינגווין?
<serfus> Ddorda, אני מניח שכן
<serfus> Ddorda, למה לא?
<Ddorda> serfus: פנית למישהו בקשר לזה?
<sijp> עכשיו זה בדיוק הזמן לפנות
<moshe> מישהו פה? דחוף
<sijp> מה דחוף?
<sijp> Ddorda serfus http://wiki.hamakor.org.il/index.php/%D7%90%D7%95%D7%92%D7%95%D7%A1%D7%98_%D7%A4%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%92%D7%95%D7%95%D7%99%D7%9F
<moshe> רציתי להפוך את האובונטו לקובונטו אבל התחרטתי ואני לא מצליח להחזיר לאובונטו
<serfus> Ddorda, אני רשום לרשימת הדיוור של המקור ולפי מה שאני רואה זה עדיין בתכנון התחלתי ביותר, עוד לא ראיתי שמציעים רעיונות
<Hoborg> אוגוסט פינגווין – ויקי עמותת המקור @ wiki.hamakor.org.il
<moshe> מישהו יכול לענות לי?
<sijp> איך ניסית להחזיר את זה חזרה?
<sijp> ואיך הפכת את אובונטו לקובונטו?
<moshe> לא ניסיתי, אין לי מושג איך
<sijp> אז ברור שלא תצליח אם לא ניסית
<sijp> מה עם השאלה השנייה?
<moshe> כן..
<Ddorda> moshe: כשאתה מתחבר לאובונטו
<moshe> אתה יכול לעזור לי להחזיר את זה לאובונטו?
<Ddorda> בחלק של השם משתמש והססמה
<Ddorda> אחרי שאתה שם את השם משתמש
<Ddorda> תסתכל למטה, כתוב Sessions
<moshe> כתוב שם אובונטו
<Ddorda> תבחר שם Classic Ubuntu או Gnome
<moshe> קיצר, איך אני מסיר את הקובונטו?
<sijp> moshe תקרא את מה ש־Ddroda כתב
<Ddorda> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ddorda> cgmo
<Ddorda> בעצם
<Ddorda> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sijp> זה לא יעזור
<Ddorda> זהו
<Ddorda> למה לא?
<sijp> כי זה ימחוק את המטא חבילה
<sijp> זה לא ימחוק את KDE
<moshe> שניה בא
<sijp> אני לא בטוח אבל יכול להיות ש־autoremove יעזור
<sijp> כאילו אחרי שהוא ימחק את המטא חבילה
<sijp> אבל הפתרון שנתת הוא הפתרון שהוא מחפש בעיקרון
<Ddorda> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sijp> כן, יש מצב שזה יעזור
<sijp> אני לא בטוח אבל
<sijp> אוף... אני לא מבין את הקטע הזה שהיום כולם מתעלמים מהשאלות שלי
<sijp> :\
<trew100> איך אמרת אתמול למישהו
<trew100> אם מישהו היה יודע אז הוא היה עונה
<trew100> ;-)
<sijp> אני אמרתי אתמול דבר כזה?
<trew100> כן
<trew100> אני רק לא זוכר אם זה היה פה או בלינוקס ישראל
<trew100> שניה נראה ברשימות
<sijp> זה לא כזה משמעותי... אני אומר הרבה שטויות לפעמים :)
<trew100> כמו כולם
<moshe> הרצתי את הפקודה שנתה לי
<trew100> סטנדרטי
<sijp> trew100: לא... אני מיוחד
<sijp> :D
<moshe> Ddorda הרצתי את הפקודה שנתת לי
<trew100> מה? בגלל הכמות?
<moshe> זה מסיר עכשיו את הקובונטו?
<sijp> moshe אתה שואל אותו?
<sijp> אתה אמור לדעת את זה
<sijp> trew100: בגלל האיכות
<moshe> מאיפה לי..
<trew100> חח
<sijp> לול
<sijp> אתה לא הסתכלת מה הוא רשם לך?
<moshe> ראיתי
<moshe> ימחק את המטא חבילה משהו כזה
<sijp> ופשוט רשמת כן? בלי לבדוק מה הוא רושם?
<Elihai> שלום
<sijp> שלום
<moshe> מה כבר יכול לקרות? מקסימום אני יתקין מחדש
<sijp> מה שיכול לקרות זה שעכשיו אף אחד מאיתנו לא יודע מה קרה
<sijp> :)
<sijp> כאילו, אני יכול להעריך ב־90% מה קרה
<moshe> ?
<sijp> ¿
<moshe> דבר
<sijp> אבל אני לא יכול לדעת בוודאות מה קרה
<sijp> ולכן אי אפשר לעשות שום דבר
<Elihai> שלום
<sijp> שלום
<Elihai> מכירים תתוכנה עיסקית?
<sijp> לא
<sijp> moshe: אתה עכשיו על אובונטו?
<moshe> sijp אתה יודע למה אני לא מצליח להפעיל את ה compiz config?
<sijp> לא
<moshe> אני מריץ אותה, קובה את ההגדרות שאני רוצה ולא קורה כלום
<Elihai> קיצר, שאלה אלייכם, יש לי עסק ואני אמור לספק חשבוניות, יש תוכנה באובונטו למשהו כזה?
<moshe> קובע*
<sijp> elihai אצלנו בעבודה אנחנו משתמשים ב־timetrex
<sijp> אתה מתכוון למשהו כזה?
<Elihai> מזה?
<Elihai> שניה נבדוק תתוכנה
<sijp> אתה מתכוון למערכת של ניהול שעות עבודה של עובדים?
<Elihai> לא
<Elihai> למערכת לניהול חשבוניות ויצירה
<sijp> סורי, לא מכיר
<sijp> משום מה כשקראתי חשבוניות המוח שלי פירש את זה כתלושי משכורת
<sijp> :-S
<sijp> Ddorda מה יהיה?
<trew100> יש את התוכנה של עידן
<trew100> אני חושב שרואים לה פריילנס
<trew100> והיא בחינם אבל לא קוד פתוח
<sijp> פריילנס?
<trew100> כן
<trew100> גגל תראה
<sijp> מה זה?
<trew100> תוכנה לניהול חשבוניות
<sijp> אהה אתה מדבר עם elihai ?
<sijp> הוא התנתק :)
<trew100> אני מדבר עם מי שלא מכיר
<sijp> אוקי :)
<trew100> כדי שאם יחזור האיש יהיה מי שיגיד לו
<trew100> חח
<sijp> אני סומך עליך :)
<trew100> אז תתכונן לקבל מכה
<trew100> לא הדבר הכי יציב שיש
<trew100> sijp: מכיר את זה שבא לך למדל ולא עולה לך לראש מה למדל
<sijp> לא
<sijp> אני מכיר את זה שבא לי למדל אבל אני לא מצליח כי איבדתי את המוזה :(
<sijp> ושאין לי זמן
<sijp> כה נורא
<trew100> אין זמן
<trew100> זה מוכר נורא
<trew100> עד כדי כך שחשבתי לקחת איתי נייד לאוטובוס כדי לשבת יותר כל בלנדר
<trew100> על*
<sijp> זה לא יהיה פרודקטיבי בעליל
<sijp> :)
<trew100> זה יהיה רק עם יש לך עכבר אלחוטי
<sijp> גם זה לא מספיק... כי המקלדת לא רגילה
<trew100> וגם אז לא הדבר הכי טוב בעולם
<sijp> ואז חסרים לך מקשים
<sijp> וזה גם רועד מלא בגלל האוטובוס
<trew100> תלוי איזה נייד מדברים
<sijp> וגם לא נוח
<sijp> מה שגורם לבעיות צוואר ומפרקי ידיים
<sijp> חבל
<trew100> נכון
<sijp> בגלל זה אני ממדל רק בנהיגה באוטו ולא באוטובוס
<sijp> :P
<trew100> מסתבר שאובונטו מגיעה עם openCL כבר בפנים
<trew100> חח
<trew100> סתם השתגעתי אתמול
<Linux> Ddorda: הנה אתה
<Linux> מישהו יכול לעזור לי?
<Linux> יש לי בעיה :(
<Linux> Ddorda:
<Linux> Ddorda:
<Linux> Ddorda:
<Linux> asw3: Ddorda GuySoft Hoborg i-pink Interruptus locobot_1 matanya MichealH moshe742 Nighthawk`` Shualdon sijp soomsoom tomaw trew100 uBOTu-fr ubuntulo1
<GuySoft> Linux, למה את מציק?
<Interruptus> הממ יופי
<Linux> תאכלס צפיתי ליותר
<Linux> אני מאוכזב מכם
<sijp> אחח... האנשים פה היום אפילו גורמים לי ליותר דיכאון
<Linux> אז תישן על הפוני
<Ddorda> Linux: תגיד תודה שבכלל עזרו לך, אנחנו כאן מרצון, לא משלמים לי על זה שקל
<Linux> Ddorda: אמרתי שצפיתי ליותר לא אמרתי שאתם מקבלים כסף
<Linux> ועדיין לא עזרו לי
<Ddorda> Linux: אם אתה רוצה שיעזרו לך, תהיה נחמד,ף תבקש יפה ותמתין בסבלנות
<Linux> לא זה בסדר
<Linux> לא צריך עוד משתמש
<Linux> כמוני ללינוקס
<Ddorda> נכון
<sijp> נכון
<Linux> הם יחיו בלעדיי
<Ddorda> לא כל אחד מתאים
<Linux> שלום ולא להתראות
<sijp> לולז
<Gargamel64> יש ועדת קבלה ולא אמרו לי?
<sijp> איזה דרמה קווין
<Ddorda> XD
<Ddorda> איזה חרא זה לינוקס, אני מספים ערוצים כמעט שתי דקות שלמות ואף אחד לא מוכן לעזור לי
<Ddorda> מזל שהוא לא הולך להמשיך, אני רק מנסה לחשוב מה היה קורה אם הייתי צריך לסבול אותו על בסיס יומי
<sijp> באמת לינוקס זה חרא. הייתי מצפה ממך יותר דור
<Ddorda> sijp: צודק, BSD לעומת זאת
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> :P
<sijp> האמת... זה ממש רע, אני מרגיש הרבה יותר טוב כשלא ניסיתי לעזור לו
<sijp> לעומת השניים הקודמים שסתם תיסכלו אותי
<sijp> אתמול גיליתי משהו מעניין
<sijp> יש מישהו שאני משחק איתו סטרקראפט לפעמים
<sijp> אני לא מכיר אותו
<sijp> אבל גיליתי אתמול שיש לי כרטיס ביקור שלו בארנק
<matanya> כמעט יריתי בו
<sijp> במי?
<sijp> בלינוקס?
<matanya> כן
<sijp> כן לינוקס זה חרא
<matanya> פינג לכל הערוץ מצדיק ירי מדויק בין העינים :)
<sijp> או לפחות kick
<matanya> תגיד sijp יש עוד אוגרים בקנה?
<sijp> לא :(
<matanya> ישבתי שעה ונקרעתי מצחוק מהקודמים
<sijp> הקומיקס האחרון היה די לא מתוכנן
<matanya> נעשה עסק?
<matanya> אני ממציא רעיונות ואתה מצייר?
<sijp> פשוט כשהמתרגל הסביר לנו על מנגנון חציית האוגרים לא הפסקתי לצחוק
<sijp> לול... הקומיקס האחרון לקח לי משהו כמו 5 שעות
<matanya> אז לא :)
<sijp> האמת שהקומיקס הראשון לקח רק חצי שעה
<sijp> זה היה נורא מפתיע שפתאום מספר המבקרים בבלוג שלי הוכפל פי 5
<sijp> 4*
<matanya> נפלאות הלינק
<sijp> כן... את השני דווקא אנשים לא כל כך אהבו
<matanya> אני קורא קבוע
<sijp> תודה :)
<matanya> אתה ברסס
<matanya> וגם אהבתי מאוד את הגליונות של המגזין
<sijp> כן... זה באמת נקודה כואבת
<matanya> צר לי, הכישורים שלי בתחום ברצפה
<matanya> אתה מחפש פרויקטים מעניינים?
<sijp> זה בסדר...
<sijp> כרגע אני לא מחפש
<sijp> אני חושב על זה שבקיץ אני אעבוד קצת על דיאספורה
<sijp> אבל כמו שאני מכיר את עצמי, לא בטוח שזה יקרה
<matanya> זה נשמע פרויקט מעניין
<matanya> מלא באגים אמנם, אבל מעניין
<sijp> כן. מלא באגים. מה שהופך את זה ליותר כיפי
<sijp> כי זה אומר שיש יותר דברים לסדר
<matanya> הגשת מועמדות לgsoc?
<sijp> לא
<HaimN> הי, מישהו פה מסתדר עם ההגדרות של compiz ב Unity?
<HaimN> שום אפקט לא עובד לי :(
<HaimN> (כמעט)
<HaimN> בינתיים עברתי ל KDE במקביל, ועיצבתי אותו כך שייראה כמו גנום
<asw3> http://pastebin.com/pAZt4Eip
<Hoborg> ×&rdquo;×&lsquo;×&rdquo; נר×?×&rdquo; ×?×? ×&rdquo;×&lsquo;נת×&trade; ×?ת ×&ndash;×&rdquo; × ×&rsaquo;×&bull;×&Yuml;!    1.      ×?×? ×?ת×&rdquo; ×¢×&bull;× - Pastebin.com @ pastebin.com
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-13
<m-d> hi
<m-d> any body here
<m-d> מישהו פה???
<sijp> לא
<sijp> אין פה אף אחד
<m-d> שלום
<m-d> hi sijp
<m-d> someone here?
<sijp> היי
<sijp> someone לא פה
<sijp> אבל אתה יכול לחכות קצת, אולי הוא יחזור
<trew100> sijp: כשיש לי הגדרה של סימפל בבלנדר פירושו כמה פעמים הוא יחזור על אותה פעולה?
<sijp> מה?
<sijp> מה זה סימפל?
<trew100> אם יש לי למשל הגדרות תאורת עולם
<sijp> אוקי
<trew100> ויש לי שם הגדרה בשם סימפל (כמו שיש בחורים השתקפות וכו')
<trew100> חומרים*
<trew100> הכוונה כמה פעמים הוא יחזור על רינדור החומר?
<sijp> אתה מתכוון לאופציה של simple/color/texture ?
<trew100> או המרכיב הזה בחומר?
<sijp> simple זה אומר פשוט אור לבן
<trew100> למשל אני נותן שקיפות לאובייקט
<trew100> יש לי שם הגדרה בשם סימפל
<trew100> זאת אומרת שזה משתמנה מחומר לחומר
<trew100> משתנה*
<sijp> שקיפות לאובייקט? אני לא רואה שם אפשרות של simple
<trew100> כי אתה לאעל רייטרייס
<trew100> לא על*
<sijp> אז אני לא יודע
<trew100> אתה רואה למה אני מתכוון?
<konshtok> anybody home?
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-14
<Ddorda> serfus: מה קורה?
<serfus> Ddorda, אחלה
<serfus> מה שלומך?
<Ddorda> אחלה, תודה
<trew100> שבוע טוב לכולם
<Ddorda> trew100: גם לך
<serfus> שבוע טוב trew100
<trew100> תודה תודה
<Ddorda> serfus: מעשה ידך? ^
<serfus> אכן
<serfus> מה עושה פה MootBot-AT ?
<serfus> אני הולך ללמוד...
<Ddorda> MootBot-AT: זה הבוט של MichealH
<MootBot-AT> Ddorda: Error: "זה" is not a valid command.
<Ddorda> תשאל אותו
<MichealH> Ddorda, Hmm?
<Ddorda> MichealH: serfus is interested in who is the new bot
<MichealH> Oh :)
<MichealH> serfus, Its my bot :)
<MichealH> and its official :D
<Nighthawk``> דור
<Nighthawk``> חוץ מלינוקס אתה יודע גם תכנות או משהו ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: כן
<Ddorda> php, js, python, bash או מה שצריך
<Ddorda> :P
<Nighthawk``> נו באמת
<Nighthawk``> צריך לתת לך סטירה
<Nighthawk``> על זה שאמרת
<Nighthawk``> bash
<Ddorda> למה?
<Ddorda> bash זו שפה לכל דבר
<Nighthawk``> יא מצחיקול
<Nighthawk``> פייתון ניחה
<Nighthawk``> js ניחה
<Nighthawk``> php סבבה
<Nighthawk``> מה עם תכנות ?
<trew100> סטירה???
<Ddorda> אני מפתח ווב
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: ואני לא מבין מה הבעיה עם זה BTW
<Nighthawk``> דור ?
<Shay_> hi
<Shay_> מישהו פה?
<trew100> כן
<Shay_> אהלן
<Shay_> אני צריך עזרה.
<Shay_> תוכל לעזור לי?
<trew100> בשמחה אם אני יודע
<Shay_> יש לי נייד של פאקרד בל
<Shay_> יש עליו אובונטו 11.04
<Shay_> והבהירות מסך פשוט חזקה
<Shay_> לא ניתן לשנות אותה דרך קיצורי מקשים
<Shay_> מה עושים?
<Nighthawk``> בדקת ב
<Nighthawk``> "System"
<Nighthawk``> אם יש שם על
<Nighthawk``> monitor
<Nighthawk``> או דברים כאלו ?
<Shay_> אין  לא עובד
<Shay_> כאילו אין לי שם מקום לשנות בהירות מסך
<Shay_> התקנתי GDDccontrol
<Shay_> וזה כותב לי
<Shay_> No monitor supporting DDC/CI avalable if yor graphics card need it,please check all the required kernel modules are loaded(i2c-dev,and your framebuffer driver).,
<trew100> אני לא מכיר את הממשק של יוניטי או גנום אם מדובר ב-KDE זה 2 שניות לסדר את זה
<Shay_> זה גנום
<trew100> צר לי לא מכיר אותו
<Shay_> לא מצאתי באינטרנט גם תשובה לזה
<Nighthawk``> אם אני לא טועה
<Nighthawk``> כשאתה מתקין את הדריוורים
<Nighthawk``> לכרטיס מסך שלך
<Shay_> לא התקנתי דרייבר לכרטיס מסך
<trew100> איזה כרטיס מסך יש לך?
<trew100> אם יש לך נבידיה יש להם מערכת בקרה
<Shay_> kt
<Shay_> לא
<Shay_> intel hd graphics 3000
<Shay_> ?
<trew100> לא מכיר
<Shay_> אני משתגע מזה
<Shay_> מה לעשות?
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=364dzVsBs2o
<trew100> לא להאמין לכמות הצפיות
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-15
<asw3> You must install the Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin.
<asw3> כוס עמק של הקאסט אפ
<asw3> המחורבן הזה
<asw3> מה צריך להתקין כדי שהוא יריץ את הוידאו?
<serfus> כן זה מעצבן
<serfus> אני חושב שיש גריזמונקי
<asw3> בטוח?
<serfus> לא ממש
<serfus> זכור לי
<asw3> אני חייב כזה שעובד
<asw3> זה כזה מעצבן
<asw3> אני צריך משהו מהחינוכית
<asw3> אולי יש ביוטיוב :\
<trew100> asw3: יש פתרון
<trew100> אתה יכול לנגן את הוידאו הזה עם VLC
<asw3> דבר איתי :-P
<trew100> מצאתי שזה עובד אפילו יותר טוב
<trew100> אתמול השתגעתי בדיוק עם הבעיה הזאת
<asw3> יש תוסף שישלח את הוידאו לשם?
<trew100> הוא עשה את העבודה הכי טוב
<trew100> לא
<asw3> הוא הצליח להתמודד גם עם נענע?
<trew100> תגדיר את פיירפוקס שכשהוא מגיע לקובץ כזה הוא ישאל מה לעשות
<trew100> כן
<asw3> מגניב
<trew100> אני ניסיתי את מוקו שהוא גם צרה לא קטנה
<asw3> אני אנסה את זה
<asw3> מקו גם למי שיש ie
<asw3> לא עושה חיים קלים
<trew100> אתר ששוה לפח
<asw3> ודווקא יש שם אחלה תכנים
<evilsijp> זה לא קשור לדפדפן
<trew100> במחינת נגישות הוא מתחת לאפס
<evilsijp> זה קשור לרמה של הסקריפט קידיז שכתבו את האתר הזה
<evilsijp> שהיא לא גבוהה
<trew100> evilsijp: לא גבוהה???
<trew100> נמוכה ביותר
<asw3> אתה במקרה זוכר את הסיומת של הקבצים האלה?
<trew100> כן
<trew100> ASF
<trew100> זה מה שהיה במוקו
<asw3> אה זה חרא שקשור לפלאש
<trew100> לא דווקא קשור לWMP
<asw3> ואללה
<trew100> זה פורמט של מיקרוסופט
<asw3> טוב אני אנסה
<asw3> יותר מאוחר נראה אם צלח
<trew100> הצלחות
<trew100> אני אזוז לי למנחה
<asw3> לילה טוב
<trew100> מנחה לא מנוחה
<trew100> בכל אופן תודה ;-)
<evilsijp> trew100 : זה לא סותר את מה שרשמתי
<asw3> אה לול ראיתי מנוחה
<trew100> לה להלה לה
<trew100> איזה יופי
<trew100> הסתיים לו עוד רינדור
<trew100> 1300 מחזורים
<trew100> אבל יצא נחמד
<trew100> רק משהו לא ממש ברור מה זה הנקודות הלבנות שיש שם
<trew100> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/15/1300.jpg
<trew100> מידלתי סצינה רק בשביל לבדוק את המנוע רינדור אז היא לא מושקעת משהו
<trew100> אין ספק שהמנוע הזה הוא קפיצת מדרגה מטורפת לבלנדר
<trew100> בשביל להגיע לתוצאה דומה לזאת עם המנוע הנוכחי של בלנדר הייתי צריך לעבוד ממש קשה
<trew100> ולהכיר את הכלים בצורה ממש טובה
<trew100> מה שלא נכון לגבי המנוע הזה
<trew100> בנתיים הצלחתי להקריס אותו פעם אחת
<trew100> הוא מרגיש דיי יציב ביחס למנוע פרא אלפא
<trew100> אני יודע מה זה הנקודות הלבנות בתמונה
<trew100> שפריץ של הצבע על העדשה של המצלמה...
<nady> הכל טוב?
<nady> ?
<Nighthawk``> מה
<Nighthawk``> חטפו היום 4 חיילי משמר הגבול ?
<Interruptus> מתי
<Interruptus> לינק
<matanya> שמועה
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-09
<stephane> hi
<stephane> i got 12.04 in french and added hebrew but it does not work
<Guest43131> i can not type in hebrew even when he appears
<Guest43131> can someone help?
<Guest43131> atsilou
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-10
<mekmek7> היי
<mekmek7> יש כאן חיים?
<trew100> לא
<trew100> אבל יונתן נראה לי שכן
<trew100> :-)
<mekmek7> מישהו יודע אם יש גירסא מוכנה של דביאן רילטיים
<mekmek7> פשוט אין לי כוח להתקין כדי להחליף קרנל ולזהם את ההתקנה
<mekmek7> זו אני אייפינק
<mekmek7> trew100:
<trew100> חח שנים
<trew100> לא אין לי מושג
<trew100> אבל אגב שמדברים דביאן שמעתי שיש להם גרסה יציבה
<mekmek7> כן לא הייתי מלא
<trew100> אבל כזאת שמשתמשת בכל הגאסאות האחרונות של התוכנות
<trew100> דברים כמו OOO 3.5
<trew100> פיירפוקס 12
<mekmek7> אני צריכה הפצת זמן אמת כמה שיותר קלה
<trew100> וכו'
<trew100> מה זאת אומרת זמן אמת?
<mekmek7> realtime kernel
<trew100> אה אין לי מושג
<mekmek7> דיכאון
<mekmek7> שיש לי לינוקס על מכונה וירטואלית וזה זז לי כמו עגלה עם סוסה פצועה
<avihay> :->
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-11
<ohad_> היי
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-12
<ohad__> היי
<ohad__> מישהו כאן ער?
<ohad_> היי
<Avihay> hi
<ohad_> או
<ohad_> אני מופתע ושמח לראות שיש כאן אנשים חיים
<asw3_> לא יש רק בוטים
<ohad_> זה יהיה מאוד מבאס
<ohad_> ראשית, רציתי לשאול אם יש כאן למישהו thinkpad
<trew100> נכון
<ohad_> trew100, איזה דגם יש לך?
<trew100> לא
<trew100> את זה ראיתי אחר כך
<trew100> התכוונתי נכון ל asw3_
<ohad_> אוקי, לשאלתי הבאה. אני משתמש ב 12.04 וקראתי שבקרנל שלו אמור כבר להיות העדכון של i915 ו ALPM. אבל כשבדקתי אצלי, קיבלתי תשובות שליליות
<ohad_> סליחה ASPM
<ohad_> מישהו?
<trew100> אין לי מושג
<trew100> לי אין מושג*
<ohad_> באיזו גירסה אתה משתמש?
<trew100> אני חושב לשדרג אבל לא יודע אם כדאי
<trew100> כרגע אני עם 10.11
<trew100> זאת אומרת הפוך
<ohad_> אוקי
<trew100> שווה לשדרג?
<ohad_> אני מניח שאם לא היו לך בעיות מיוחדות על 11.10 גם לא יהיו לך על החדש
<trew100> אבל הוא מהיר יותר?
<ohad_> אתה יכול לחכות עוד חודשיים בערך שיצא 12.04.1
<ohad_> לא הרגשתי שהוא איטי... אבל אני עברתי מ R60 בן 6 ל X220
<trew100> אוקי אקח לצומת ליבי
<trew100> תשומת*
<ohad_> יש מדי פעם שיחות בערוץ הזה?
<asw3> כן יש שיחות
<asw3> אני יכול להגיד לך איך זה הולך
<asw3> שלום אני צריך עזרה מישהו פה?
<asw3>  /quit
<Avihay> ^
<asw3> אחרי 2 דקות במינימום
<trew100> חח
<asw3> ואם היה נחמד נשאר יותר מ- 5
<trew100> כמה זה נכון
<asw3> פעם היתה פה קהילה יותר גדולה
<asw3> עד שהיו את הריבים המטופשים
<ohad_> אולי כי אף אחד לא מתקשר איתו כאן...
<asw3> ידידי irc זה עולם אחר
<ohad_> על מה ריבים?
<asw3> אתה יכול לקבל תגובה גם אחרי כמה שעות
<asw3> ריבים אתה יודע..
<ohad_> אני מכיר את ה IRC עוד מלפני 15 שנה..
<asw3> כן הקטע שאלה שבאים לשאול
<asw3> לא מכירים
<ohad_> על מה הצליחו לריב כאן? שליטה בערוץ?
<asw3> דווקא לא
<asw3> משהו שקשור לאתר
<asw3> אבל עזוב זה כבר מאוחר מידי
<ohad_> חבל...
<ohad_> אתם חושבים שיש סיכוי לפרויקט הזה של אובונטו לטווח הרחוק?
<trew100> ומה היה איתו עד עכשיו?
<ohad_> די לא מצליח לתפוס נתח שוק
<trew100> תלוי איפה
<trew100> במחשבים הבייתים זה די נכון
<trew100> אבל מה קורה בשרתים?
<ohad_> כן, אני מדבר על הביתיים. בשרתים תמיד היה לינוקס
<trew100> למרות שאני עם לינוקס כבר למעלה משנתיים ואני מאוד מרוצה
<trew100> ואני די משתמש קצה
<trew100> אגב לכן גם לא הגבתי לך מקודם אני רגיל שאני לא יכול לעזור לאחרים :-)
<ohad_> גם  למעלה משנתיים :), אבל זה לא דוגמה. עדיין הנתח שוק של לינוקס קטן. ובהפצות נראה שמינט מצליח יותר
<trew100> על הנייד אני באמת עם מינט
<trew100> ולדעתי היא באמת טובה יותר
<trew100> מסודרת יותר
<trew100> ואולי גם קצת מהירה יותר
<trew100> כך זה מרגיש לי
<trew100> מצד שני היא התקנה נקיה בשונה מהנייח שהוא עבר שדרוג או שתיים
<ohad_> הפעם בהתקנה הנוכחית שלי הכנתי מחיצה מיוחדת לhome כדי שאוכל לשדרג או להתקין מחדש מבלי לעבוד יותר מדי קשה
<trew100> זה מה שאני עושה תמיד
<trew100> אבל עדיין יש לך קבצי הגדרות שיוצרות לך תוכנות
<trew100> ואחרי שאתה מסיר אותם קבצי ההגדרות נשארים לך
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-13
<trew100> לא שזה מאט את המחשב כי הם לא בשימוש מן הסתם
<trew100> אבל אני מאמין שיש דברים שכן מאיטים
<ohad_> אתה יכול לסנן ולהשאיר רק את אלה של תוכנות שבאמת צריך להגדיר במיוחד
<trew100> נכון
<trew100> אבל אני בעד שהמחשב משרת אותי לא ההפך
<ohad_> לילה טוב
<trew100> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-06
<Yair> hola
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-07
<lousygarua> philipballew, Hi, I've sent the postcard last week
<philipballew> lousygarua, thats really cool. I will look for it soon. So whats the issue with the bots in this channel?
<lousygarua> philipballew, the bots that asks you to stay in the channel and wait for an answer? something that avihay is developing for users
<avihay> I noticed I've ruined the message module, by accidently pasting the firstgreet module on it (x_X)
<avihay> and it's not in the first commit to the repository
<philipballew> lousygarua, oh, thats cool.
<philipballew> lousygarua, thank you for sending the card
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-09
<irc_Com> שלום
<philipballew> lousygarua, We gotta work on getting something set up over there to have me come speak.
<danield> english or hebrew in here?
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-10
<avihay> That moment when Open Office beats the crap out of microsoft office at micosofts' own file format
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-11
<tal> hey there,
<Guest8462> want to install ubuntu for the first time
<Guest8462> any advise?
<akaars> שלום
<Guest8462> אהלן
<Guest8462> אני רוצה להתקין אובונטו, לראשונה, ישנן עצות?
<akaars> עצות באיזה מובן? להתקין או לא להתקין? :D
<akaars> דעה אישית שלי - לא להתקין
<akaars> או ליתר דיוק - לא להתקין את אובונטו
<akaars> תתקין את אחת הנגזרות שלה
<akaars> קובונטו, לובונטו
<Guest8462> אז מה כן? (אני לא ספץ כזה ענק בתחום, פשוט נשבר לי מהווינדוס)
<Guest8462> וזה פשוט לתפעול יחסית?
<akaars> אובונטו נהייתה מכוערת ולא נוחה לשימוש
<akaars> אם הסיבה היא "נשבר מהווינדווס" - אז על תתקין בכלל
<akaars> מהלינוקס יישבר לך עוד יותר :)
<akaars> אבל בגדול, הייתי ממליץ על Kubuntu
<akaars> היא גם יפה, גם קלה לתפעול
 * akaars מאוד סובייקטיבי
<Guest8462> יחסית למי שנמצא פה בצ'אט אתה לא נשמע ככ מרוצה
<Guest8462> או את
 * akaars - גבר :)
<Guest8462> :)
<akaars> אני לא אוהב את הממשק של אובונטו בשנים האחרונות
<akaars> מאוד לא אוהב
<Guest8462> וממש צריך להיות נחש מחשבים כדי לתפעל אותה?
<akaars> אבל מעבר לזה - הכל סבבה
<akaars> ממש ממש לא
<akaars> הכל פשוט ודי אינטואיתיבי
<akaars> פשוט תזכור שלינוקס זה לא ווינדווס\
<akaars> ויש דברים שיכולים להראות לך מוזר
<Guest8462> את זה אני יודע, אך זה בא לידי ביטוי בדברים אלמנטריים (אינטרנט וכו'?)
<akaars> אממ... נדיג ככה:
<akaars> טפו
<akaars> נגיד, ככה:
<akaars> יצא לך פעם להתקין דרייבר בווינדווס?
<akaars> לא משנה של מה
<Guest8462> כמובן, הרבה
<akaars> יפה
<akaars> אז בלינוקס או שלא תצטרך לעשות את זה בכלל
<akaars> או שזה יהיה ממש ממש לא טריויאלי למי שבא מעולם החלונות
<akaars> מעבר לזה...
<akaars> פיירפוקס וכרום הם כמעט אותם פיירפוקס וכרום...
<akaars> מדובר באינטרנט נייח א, אלחוטי או 3G?
<Guest8462> אופיס וכדומה?
<akaars> יש את אופן אופיס
<Guest8462> אלחוטי, 12
<akaars> הוא די דומה לזה של מייקרוסופט אבל יכולות להיות התנגשויות ואי-תאימויות
<akaars> אלחוטי, אבל בבית
<akaars> כלומרף לא 3G
<Guest8462> לא
<akaars> טוב, כן הסיכוי הוא 50%
<akaars> או שיעבוד, או שלא יעבוד :)
<Guest8462> מה ז"א?
<akaars> אבל זה כבר משהו יותר ספציפי, אם לא יעבוד - נוכל לעזור לך באתר
<akaars> אם יש לך מחשב יחסית חדש - יש סיכוי שאין דרייבר להתקן האלחוטי שלו
<akaars> לזה התכוונתי
<akaars> אבל מה
<akaars> הדרך הכי הכי פשוטה לדעת אם תאהב את זה או לא - להשתמש במה שנקרא Live CD
<akaars> ניסית?
<Guest8462> לא, ניסיתי לינוקס בעבר אבל אני מניח שהוא התקדם...:)
<Guest8462> לפני כמה שנים טובות
<akaars> לכל גירסת אובונטו יש LIVE CD - דיסק שממנו אפשר לאתחל את המחשב ולהתרשם מהממשק של ההפצה, מתמיכה בחומרה וכד
<akaars> בלי צורך להתקין בכלל
<akaars> זה אמנם יהיה קצת יותר איטי, אבל לגמרי אמיתי
<Guest8462> האתחול הוא מלא כמובן, נכון? כולל כל הקבצים ושיט?
<akaars> לאו דווקא
<Guest8462> אין לי דיסק בלפטופ
<akaars> תוכנת ההתקנה מאוד חכמה ויודעת לחלק דיסק ולשמור על מערכת ההפעלה הקיימת
<akaars> יש אפשרות לעשות את אותו הדבר עם USB
<akaars> מאוד מומלץ לפני שמתקינים
<akaars> למעשה - חובה :)
<akaars> למנוע אכזבות וכאלה...
<Guest8462> איפה ניתן להשיגה? להוריד ולהעתיק על USB?
<akaars> הכנס לאתר של ההפצה הרלוונטית - יש שם קישור + הסבר
<akaars> שניה
<Guest8462> תודה רבה לך
<Guest8462> כן?
<akaars> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<akaars> התקנה
<akaars> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<akaars> הורדה של קובונטו
<Guest8462> וואו, תודה
<akaars> בכיף. מקווה שתהנה. לא מאמין אבל מקווה :)
<Guest8462> ובלי קשר, על איזו מערכת הפעלה היית ממליץ פרט לה?
<akaars> נאיזו רשימה?
<akaars> חלונות לינוקס מק אוס הייקו AIX?
<akaars> :)
<Guest8462> הכל, לא מק, אין לי מק
<akaars> אני אישית עם כל הערכה והאהבה שלי לינוקס מהגר למק
<akaars> אבל רק בגלל שנותנים לי מק בעבודה
<Guest8462> הבנתי
<akaars> אחרת - הייתי נשאר עם לינוקס
<akaars> מספק לחלוטין את כל הצרכים שלי
<akaars> את חלונות ניסיתי כמה פעמים
<akaars> 7 נראה חמוד
<akaars> 8 לא אהבתי אבל ממש לא אהבתי :)
<Guest8462> זהו, יש לי בעיות חומרה עם 7 שאני כבר תקופה מנסה לפתור ואין תשובות
<akaars> אולי אחת הסיבות הייתה שלמרות שהעברתי אותה לאנגלית היא נשארה חלקית בנורווגית... :)
<akaars> וואלה
<akaars> בעיות חומרה עם 7?
<akaars> דווקא חומרה?
<akaars> יש לך חומרה ישנה?
<Guest8462> ממש לא
<akaars> אז מה בדיוק?
<akaars> כי זה נשמע לי מוזר שיש בעיות חומרה דווקא בחלונות
<akaars> מאחר וזאת כרגע המערכת השולטת בשוק המחשבים הביתיים
<Guest8462> לא יודע, הווינדוס כל הזמן נותן לי הודעת שגיאה כשאני נכנס לכל תיקיה באשר היא
<Guest8462> ומאתחל את עצמו
<Guest8462> חיפשתי פתרונות, אף אחד לא עובד
<Guest8462> ונמאס לי כבר להיות הבעלים של המחשב שלי בלי אפשרות לגשת לתקיות
<akaars> אז אולי המערכת נדפקה וצריך לתקן משהו או מקסימום להתקין מחדש
<akaars> איך זה קשור לחומרה?
<akaars> לגמרי לא קשור
 * akaars אוכל
<manowar3> אני כזה חנון, קצת תיכנות והכל בסדר
<manowar3> ואפילו לא תיכנות אמיתי
 * avihay reads <akaars> דעה אישית שלי - לא להתקין או ליתר דיוק - לא להתקין את אובונטו תתקין את אחת הנגזרות שלה קובונטו, לובונטו
 * avihay likes
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-12
<akaars> בוקר
<Avihay> בוקר לא מתחיל עד 13:00
<akaars_> בוא נסתפק ב"בוקר לא מתחיל"
<akaars_> there is no spoon (C)
<Avihay> בוקר טוב akaars
<akaars> בוקר...
<akaars> שיהיה בוקר, כאילו מישהו מעריך את זה...
 * akaars מאוד סקפטי
<Avihay> אני הגעתי לעבודה, סגרתי תקלה ו"בדיקת אינטגרציה עתידית" תוך פחות משעה, וחזרתי הביתה לשון, כן, בשבילי זה היה בוקר טוב, אבל עכשיו אני בביה"ס והשואה הולכת להתחיל
<akaars> ואני חזרתי מנורווגיה שם עבדתי כמו חמור 10 ימים כולל סופ"ש, לא היה לי זמן לא רק לטייל אלא לפעמים אפילו לראות את הילדים שלי בסקייפ. והסיפור הזה לא נגמר עדיין. והיום ישנתי בקושי 5 שעות אז בהחלט זה לא היה לי מספיק.
<akaars> לכן אני מתעקש שהבוקר הזה - לא משהו
<akaars> :)
<or_schapira> תעזוב את העבודה
<akaars> אתה תשלם את המשכנתא בשבילי?
<akaars> ידעתי שלא...
<akaars> אין פריירים, הא?
<or_schapira> תמכור את הבית
<akaars> אממ... ו...?
 * akaars פתוח לרעיונות חדשים
<or_schapira> בא לגור בדרום
<akaars> על זה חשבתי למען נאמת...
<akaars> הבעיה היא שאין לי בדרום את העבודה שאני אוהב...
<akaars> כלומר, אם כבר דרום - אז דרום-דרום
<akaars> ערבה ודרומה
<or_schapira> אז אתה כן אוהב את העבודה?
<akaars> כן
<akaars> לא אמרתי שאני לא
<or_schapira> אז שיהיה לך בוקר טוב
<akaars> ידעתי שבזה הכל ייגמר...
<akaars> :D
<Avihay> :-<
<Avihay> :->
<Avihay> אני שונא שהמערכת מחליטה בשבילי אם אני רוצה סוגר או פותח
<or_schapira> אותך למשטרת הקיטורים
<Avihay> יותר מזה, איך שזה עשוי, יש צירופים בלטי אפשריים, שה ממש בג חמור בתמיכת LTR
<Avihay> .... RTL
<akaars> כן-כן, לזה בדיוק התכוונת :D
<Avihay> היתי מגיש באג, אבל אין לי מושג לאיפה
<akaars> אני גם לא יודע. אבל הניחוש שלי - בהתאם לממשק
<akaars> מדובר ב-GUI כללי או בתוכנה ספציפית?
<akaars> LXDE/KDE/Unity/Gnome?
<avihay> akaars: לא, זה אפילו קורה בחלון/נות
<akaars> נו, מי אמר שהחיים יהיו קלים?
<avihay> זו איזו מיסקונספציה שהמחשב יודע יותר טוב מאיתנו אם אנחנו רוצים פותח או סוגר (תחת ההנכה כי אנחנו תמיד רוצים פותח ואז סוגר) (למעשה זה מיועד לשמור על הגיון בסוגריים כאשר ישור השורה הוא RTL או LTR
<akaars> כן, זה מבלבל
<avihay> מילא מבלבל, אבל זה פוגע בחופש שלנו לסגור ולפתוח סוגרים כאוות נפשינו (כי צירופים מסוימים פשוט בלתי אפשריים)! בושה כי תוכנה חופשית כופה עלינו את סדר הסוגריים שלה ו...
 * avihay had a bucket of water poured on his head
<avihay> אממ, כן, זה מציק
<akaars> מה הבעיה? תשכתב אותה ככה שזה יתאים את ההבנה שלך לחופש הביטוח במחשב
<akaars> :-p
<avihay> את מי? אין לי מושג איפה זה קורה, אני לא מבין מספיק במעיים
<akaars> זהו, גם אני
<akaars> אבל זה לא שהתוכנה כופה עלינו משהו
<akaars> היא חופשית, לא?
<akaars> אתה יודע איך לשנות - תבוא ותשנה
<akaars> אתה לא יודע - תחיה עם מה שהאחרים כתבו במקומך
<akaars> חופש של אחד לא מבטיח חופש של כל השאר
<akaars> פילוסופיה, בלאט
<avihay> :->
<StaveMan> :O
<PaC-mEn> alip
<PaC-mEn> hello there
<PaC-mEn> :( no one is here its like a cemetery
<StaveMan> Hello
<StaveMan> I am here
<PaC-mEn> לפחות מישהו אחד חי כאן
<PaC-mEn> סתם
<PaC-mEn> ממש משעמם לי
 * akaars מתחפר יותר עמוק לתוך הקבר
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחח
<StaveMan> XD
<StaveMan> סתם באתי להגיד שלום לאף אחד שאני לא מכיר
<PaC-mEn> חחחחח מצאת את המקום הנכון
<PaC-mEn> נידמה לי שרובנו כאן ככה
<PaC-mEn> :O
<PaC-mEn> סתם
<StaveMan> אז כולם פה משתמשים בלינוקס או באים להעביר תזמן?
<PaC-mEn> אני משתמש בשעות הצורך
<PaC-mEn> :O
<PaC-mEn> אתה<?
<StaveMan> אז אתה לא בלינוקס? :O
<StaveMan> מחפש הפצה שתעבוד לי :@
<PaC-mEn> אויייי
<PaC-mEn> מכיר את הבעיה
<PaC-mEn> מחשב ישן?
<StaveMan> לא לא דווקא מחשב חדש מלפני חצי שנה
<PaC-mEn> אז למה שלא יעבוד לך?
<PaC-mEn> אלה עם החומרה שמכרו לך ישנה :P
<StaveMan> חח
<PaC-mEn> סתם אני צוחק
<StaveMan> תראה אני משחק קצת במחשב
<StaveMan> בווין
<PaC-mEn> אוקי?
<StaveMan> זה אמור לעבוד פלאטיניום
<StaveMan> אבל בכל הפצה יש סיפור אחר
<StaveMan> אבל הכי מעצבן
<StaveMan> זה הדרייברים של AMD
<PaC-mEn> הכרטיס מסך שלך אני מניח?
<PaC-mEn> ATI
<PaC-mEn> ?
<PaC-mEn> רדאון
<StaveMan> יאפ
<PaC-mEn> טוב
<StaveMan> בוא נגיד שעברתי המון הפצות
<PaC-mEn> בגלל דרייברים?
<StaveMan> כל פעם משהו אחר לא עובד :S
<PaC-mEn> אוקי התקנת דריברים של ATI
<PaC-mEn> אם יש להם משהו קנייני משלהם
<PaC-mEn> להפצות לינוקס
<PaC-mEn> אני חושב שיש להם...
<PaC-mEn> קודם כל במה אתה משחק
<PaC-mEn> ?
<StaveMan> Awesomenauts בעיקר
<PaC-mEn> :(
<StaveMan> זה עובד
<StaveMan> למשל בפדורה (אותה הכי אהבתי)
<PaC-mEn> אוקי
<StaveMan> הכל זז לאט שם במשחקים
<StaveMan> ניסיתי למצוא פתרון
<StaveMan> אבל כלום :(
<PaC-mEn> אין לזה גירסה ללינוקס (פשטו ממש לא מעודכן אבל אני יודע שיש מלא משחקים שיוצאים עכשיו לאובונטו)
<PaC-mEn> איזה כרטיס מסך
<PaC-mEn> ?
<StaveMan> כן :)
<StaveMan> HD6970
<PaC-mEn> ודרייבר של ATI
<PaC-mEn> התקנת?
<StaveMan> כן אבל בזמן האחרון הם לא מתקדמים לקראת גרסאות הXORG החדשות
<PaC-mEn> הכרטיס מסך שלך יותר חזק מהמעבד שלי "
<PaC-mEn> :(
<PaC-mEn> טוב
<PaC-mEn> שחקת קצת בהגדרות של wine
<PaC-mEn> חפשת בעיות דומות
<PaC-mEn> אני פשוט לא ממש יכול לעזור לך עכשיו ולחפש
<PaC-mEn> כי אני עוד רגע הולך
<PaC-mEn> הפיתרון הכי מוצלח זה לחפש בעיות דומות בפורום של wine
<PaC-mEn> הרעיון **
<StaveMan> סבבה :)
<StaveMan> אחפש
<StaveMan> תודה :D
<PaC-mEn> מצטר
<PaC-mEn> מצטער
<StaveMan> אולי אהיה פה לשעשע אותך שתחזור XD
<PaC-mEn> חחחחח :)
<StaveMan> גם ככה משעמם לי (:
<StaveMan> יש פה מישהו?
<StaveMan> :O
<akaars> כן, ככה
<akaars> ככה זה
<akaars> אני גם הולך :)
<StaveMan> :|
<trew100> היי לכם
<trew100> יש לי בעיה עם הכונן גיבוי שלי
<trew100> הוא מחובר ל/media ואחרי כמה זמן שהמערכת עולה
<trew100> משהו כמו כמה שעות אין אפשרות של קריאה וכתיבה לכונן
<trew100> דפדפן הקבצים מציג את הקבצים אבל מעבר לזה שום דבר לא יכול לקרות
<trew100> לא קריאה לא הפעלה לא כתיבה, פשוט כלום!
<trew100> הפעלה של המחשב פותרת את הבעיה לכמה שעות שוב וחוזר חלילה
<trew100> אני עם אובונטו 12:10
<trew100> משתמש עם KDE
<trew100> יש לציין שריסוט של שרת הגרפי מחדש לא פותר את הבעיה
<trew100> רק הפעלה מחדש
<trew100> יש לכן רעיונות איך אני פותר את הבעיה הזאת?
<trew100> טוב תיקון טעות.
<trew100> הפעלתי את המחשב מחדש עכשיו אבל עדיין אין גישה לקבצים
<trew100> למשתמש יש הרשאות קריאה וכתיבה לקבצים
<trew100> כיוון כלשהו?
<StaveMan> :@
<StaveMan> :O
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-05
<neta> היי
<neta> ??
<neta> hii, anybudy hears my?
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-07
<GuyT> שלום לכולם, אני משתמש חדש
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-08
<mejds> hloo
<mejds> ???
<mejds> http://facebook.com.photo.fbid.2923039905.sipla.cf/?mol=0yWdT//vSWuaxhyw9oN6AE/addfriends/en/?i=68642
<mejds> add me
<mejds> http://goo.gl/RgGMwj
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-09
<one> How may a specific source package be pulled matching that of the current kernel considering apt-get wants to pull linux-meta by default
<Avihay> who.is mejds (2528a804@gateway/web/freenode/ip.37.40.168.4): OmanMobile Telecommunication company LLC OMAN TELECOMMUNICATION COMPANY (S.A.O.G)
<ravit> hi
<ravit> no hebrew in the ubuntu
<ravit> alt+shift not work
<ravit> הצלחתי
<ravit> המקום הזה שומם
<Avihay> כן
<Avihay> ואנשים חדשים נותים להכנס, לשאול שאלה אחרי דקה, ולצאת אחרי דקה נוספת
<Avihay> נוטים
<ravit> אין לי כלכך ניסיון במקום הזה
<ravit> התקנתי לינוקס
<ravit> וזה עובד טוב
<ravit> רק הבעיה של האנגלית עברית קצת הציקה לי
<ravit> כמה זמן אתה משתמש בלינקס֣
<ravit> היה אמור להיות סימן שאלה בסוף
<Avihay> אני הכלפתי את שיטת הקלת הדיפולטיבית (xkb) באחת חלופית (iBus) כי הציק לי במשך שנים שalt+shift+tab נתפס ע"י מחליף השפה ולא ע"י מחליף החלונות
<Avihay> התחלתי להשתמש קצת בסביבות 2007
<ravit> יפה
<Avihay> ואחרי כשנה ההרדיסק עם חלונות קרס לי והתעצלתי להתעסק עם זה, אז נשארתי רק עם לינוקס
<ravit> לא הבנתי מה שכתבת על הXKB
<Avihay> הלפטופ שלי לא ידע חלונות
<ravit> אתה צריך לזכור שאני  כמה חודשים עם זה
<Avihay> התוכנה/שירות שנותן את החלפת מיפוי האותיות של המקלדת (או החלפת שפות) נקרא XKB
<ravit> לא הכרתי את זה
<Avihay> זה שמגיע ומוגדר בDEFAULT
<ravit> איזה לפטופ יש לך
<Avihay> MSI PR600
<Avihay> הוא בין 6, והתמיכת לינוקס שלו לא מי יודע מה, אבל יש לו numpad מלא
<Avihay> בין->בן
<ravit> msi זה לא זבל?
<Avihay> אני מניח שכן, הוא גם סובל מבעיות חימום
<ravit> אז איך מישהו שמבין במחשבים קונה משהו כזה֣?
<Avihay> אבל אז הוא היה יחסית טוב למחיר, ודי שמרתי עליו. זו המכונה הראשית שלי, עדיין
<Avihay> להבין במחשבים != להבין בחומרה בהכרח
<ravit> אבל למה לא מחשב טוב כמו לנובו או דל?
<ravit> אני לא ממש מבינה במחשבים
<Avihay> גם לנובו ודל לא מי יודע מה, והם גם טיפונת יותר יקרים (חמש אחוז? עשר?)
<ravit> אז איזה מחשבים הכי טובים?
<ravit> אתה מבין בתיכנות בלינוקס?
<Avihay> אף פעם לא ממש אהבתי חומרה של דל, ואני מכיר הרבה אנשים שמקללים את הלנובו . בביה"ס ראיתי יחסית הרבה MSIים לשם החברה, רובם די דומים לשלי, והם נראים חבוטים, ובד"כ עושים רעש של טרקטור, אבל הבעלים שלהם לא ממש מתלוננים כי הם יודעים שהם פשוט התישנו
<ravit> בתקופה שלי לא היה לפטופים בבית הספר
<ravit> בטח זה ממש כייף להיות ילד היום
<Avihay> אני לא ממש יודע. VIAO ידועים כיקרים ודי טובים, גם MACBOOKים דיי נחשבים
<Avihay> אני קורא לאוניברסיטה בית-ספר, א) כי זה מה שזה וב)כי התאכזבתי
<Avihay> כן, אני מבין בתכנות בלינוקס
<ravit> אה אתה באוניברסיטה
<ravit> הצלחת לבלבל אותי לגמרי
<ravit> בן כמה אתה?
<Avihay> 28
<ravit> אוקי, עכשיו אני בטוחה שאני מדברת עם מישהו בוגר ולא עם ילד בבית הספר
<ravit> יפה
<Avihay> יכולתי סתם לזרוק מספר
<ravit> אין כותבים מספרים בצורה רציפה לפי הכמות של הדברים בתיקיה
<ravit> סימן שאלה
<Avihay> איך?
<ravit> כן
<ravit> איך
<Avihay> את רוצה לרשום עבור כל תקיה, כמה קבצים היא מכילה?
<ravit> לא
<ravit> אני מתחילה עם תיקיה ריקה
<ravit> אז יש בה 0 קבצים
<ravit> אז שהקוד יכתוב את הקבצים לפי מספרים
<ravit> הקובץ הראשון 1
<ravit> הקובץ השני 2
<ravit> הקובץ העשרים ושלוש 23
<ravit> הצלחתי לעשות משהו עם הפקודה date
<ravit> ואז זה כתב את התאריך
<ravit> אבל זה מבלבל והייתי רוצה שזה פשוט יכתוב מספר
<Avihay> באיזו שפה?
<ravit> של הטרמינל
<Avihay> אני מניח שאת משתמשת בBASH
<ravit> כן
<ravit> ראיתי את זה
<Avihay> אפשר לראות מה יש לך עד עכשיו? זה יחסוך לי כנראה הרבה זמן והסברים
<ravit> כלום
<Avihay> paste.kde.org
<Avihay> אה...
<ravit> סתם ניסיונות עם הפקודה cat
<ravit> אני מנסה ללמוד את זה
<ravit> הרעיון שזה ידע לספור כמה קבצים יש בסיפריה ויתן לקובץ מספר שהוא אחד יותר ממה שיש בסיפריה
<ravit> מצאתי שככה סופרים קבצים
<ravit> ls -1 | wc -l
<ravit> אם מפעילים את זה בתיקיה ריקה זה כותב 0
<Avihay> http://pastebin.kde.org/pbiqkso2j אמור לעשות את זה, אני חושב
<ravit> איך מפעילים את זה?
<ravit> אין משהו כזה
<ravit> cat test > /folder/file
<ravit> ושזה יספור את הקבצים בתיקיה?
<Avihay> צריך לשמור את זה כקובץ
<Avihay> ואז או להשתמש ב
<Avihay> source <filename>
<Avihay> או לתת לקובץ הרשאות ריצה, ואז מריצים אותו כמו כל קובץ אחר:
<Avihay> chmod +x <filename>
<Avihay> ./<filename>
<ravit> אני לא מבינה
<Avihay> בהנחה והוא בתקייה הנוכחית
<ravit> אם אני מריצה את הקוד בתיקיה של השולחן עבודה
<ravit> ואני רוצה שהקובץ שנמצא על השולחן עבודה יכנס לתיקיה שנמצאת על השולחן עבודה ויקבל מספק לפי המספר קבצים שיש בתיקיה
<Avihay> cd ~/Desktop
<Avihay> source <filename>
<Avihay> יש לי באג בקוד
<Avihay> http://pastebin.kde.org/phkpvagc9 עובד
<ravit> פשוט לכתוב את זה בטרמינל֣?
<ravit> זה נותן לי מלא שגיאות
<ravit> שניה
<ravit> זה כותב לי >
<ravit> בתחילת כל שורה
<Avihay> ובשורה אחת:
<Avihay> counter=0;for i in $( ls );do echo $counter $i;let counter=counter+1;done
<ravit> אבל איך זה עובד
<Avihay> זה הפלט אצלי: http://pastebin.kde.org/
<ravit> איך אני נותת לו קובץ ונתיב של סיפריה?
<Avihay> סזליחה
<Avihay> http://pastebin.kde.org/pjukhbigs
<ravit> אני לא מבינה
<ravit> הכוונה היא כזו
<ravit> נגיד יש לך סיפריה עם 0 קבצים
<ravit> אז הקובץ הראשון שאתה מעביר לשם צריך להקרא 1
<ravit> אני מחפשת משהו כמו הפקודה שמעבירה קבצים
<Avihay> את רוצה פונקציה או סקריפט, שבהנתן תיקיה וקובץ, מעתיק לתיקיה את הקובץ בשם חדש, כאשר השם החדש, הוא מספר הקבצים שיהיה בתיקיה לאחר העתקת הקובץ
<Avihay> או לחילופין, מעביר במקום להעתיק?
<ravit> אני מנסה להבין אם יש פקודה כזו
<ravit> או אם זה מסובך ליצור כזו
<Avihay> לא, זה לא מסובך
<ravit> איך יוצרים פקודה בלינוקס?
<Avihay> אין ממש פקודה בלינוקס
<Avihay> יש פקודות מובנות בshell שלך - bash
<Avihay> והרוב זה תוכנות
<Avihay> כשאת רושמת שם של פקודה בשורת הפקודה, מה שקורה זה:
<Avihay> bash מנסה לפרש אותה.
<Avihay> אם זו פקודה מובנית, הוא מבצע אותה, ואם לא, אז אם קיים ליפניה ציון של באיזו תיקיה התוכנה נמצאת, הוא מנסה להריץ את זה. אם אין ציון תקיה, הוא מחפש את התוכנה הראשונה עם השם הזה במסלול - PATH
<ravit> נגיד יש לי קוד ואני רוצה להעביר קובץ אבל שבמקום השם שלו הוא יקבל מיספר
<Avihay> אוקי, את יכולה לעשות את זה כפקודה ארוכה ומורכבת שתצתרכי להזין בכל פעם, או ע"י כתיבת הפקודות בקובץ וקריאה לקובץ עם הפרמטרים
<ravit> האופציה השניה
<Avihay> אוקיי, בואי ניצור קובץ ונשמור אותו בשם שתרצי לתת לפקודה
<Avihay> איזה שם בחרת?
<ravit> אני לא טובה בשמות
<ravit> mvcunt
<ravit> או mvcnt
<Avihay> אוקי
<ravit> משהו שישלב בין mv לספירה
<Avihay> עכשיו תרשמי בקובץ:
<Avihay> echo hello world
<Avihay> ותשמרי
<ravit> כתבתי
<Avihay> אוקי, תלכי לתקיה בה הקובץ שמור בטרמינל ותכתבי
<Avihay> source mvcnt
<ravit> מה זה הפקודה source?
<ravit> למה היא משמשת֣֣?
<Avihay> למיתב הבנתי, זו פקודה של bash, והיא מפרשת ומבצעת שורה שורה בקובץ שמועבר לה כפרמטר
<ravit> אז למה לא להריץ כמו שאני עושה היום
<ravit> bash file.sh
<Avihay> זה מריץ עותק חדש של bash עם סביבת עבודה משלו. עקרונית, זה יותר איטי, בצורה זניחה, ועלולים להיות ענינים עם משתני הסביבה תחת מקרים מסוימים שלא סביר שתתקלי בהם
<Avihay> בכ"מ, קיבלת את הפלט המצופה?
<Avihay> ravit: ?
<ravit> כן
<ravit> אז אתה ממליץ לעבוד עם סורס?
<Avihay> אוקי, מה את מעבירה לפונקתיה דבר ראשון? תיקיה או קובץ? אני מניח שיותר הגיוני קובץ
<Avihay> זה לא כזה משנה
<ravit> נכון
<ravit> קובץ יותר הגיוני
<Avihay> אני ממליץ בכלל לשים כשורה ראשונה את השורה
<Avihay> #!/bin/bash
<Avihay> זו הערה תחת רוב שפות הסקריפט
<Avihay> ותוכנות shell כמו bash, יודעות לחפש אותה בתחילת הקובץ. זה אומר להם באמצעות איזו תוכנה יש לפרש את הקובץ
<ravit> כתבתי את זה בתחילת הקובץ
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-10
<ravit> mvcnt
<Avihay> אחרי שאת מוסיפה את השורה בתחילת הקובץ ושומרת אותו, את יכולה לקרוא לקובץ ע"י:
<Avihay> <folder>/mvcnt
<Avihay> אם הקובץ בתקיה הנוכחית, את יכולה להשתמש במיעון היחסי:
<Avihay> ./mvcnt
<Avihay> . זו התקיה הנוכחית
<ravit> את זה אני מכירה יחסית
<Avihay> עובד לך?
<Avihay> ./mvcnt
<ravit> כן
<Avihay> מעולה
<ravit> אחרי שנתתי הרשאות ריצה
<ravit> chmod +x
<Avihay> עכשיו נחליף את hello world ב
<Avihay> אה, נכון, צריך הרשאות ריצה
<Avihay> mv $1 $2/`ls $2 | wc -l`
<ravit> איך זה מוסיף 1
<Avihay> זה לא
<ravit> זה בעיה
<Avihay> כן
<Avihay> אריטמטיקה בבאש היא קצת מוזרה
<Avihay> בואי נעשה את תוכן הקובץ ללא השורה הראשונה של הערה:
<ravit> למחוק אותה֣֣?
<Avihay> תמחקי את השורה השנייה ובמקומה:
<Avihay> cnt=`ls $2 | wc -l`
<Avihay> let cnt=cnt+1
<Avihay> echo mv $1 $2/cnt
<Avihay> וזהוא
<ravit> אז אני משאירה את הערה
<Avihay> כן
<ravit> וכותבת את ה3 שורות֣?
<Avihay> התפקיד שלה להקל על החיים שלנו, או להפחית כאב אצבעות
<ravit> כאב באצבעות֣?
<Avihay> לחסוך הקלדה :->
<Avihay> צריך $ לפני הcnt האחרון
<Avihay> כלומר echo mv $1 $2/$cnt
<Avihay> ravit: עדכון מצב?
<Avihay> אני צריך הולכת לישון
<ravit> הולכת?
<ravit> לא משנה
<ravit> אני מנסה להדביק לך את הקובץ
<ravit> #!/bin/bash cnt=`ls $2 | wc -l` let cnt=cnt+1 echo mv $1 $2/cnt #echo hello world
<Avihay> <Avihay> צריך $ לפני הcnt האחרון
<Avihay> <Avihay> כלומר echo mv $1 $2/$cnt
<ravit> שמרתי
<ravit> מה לעשות עכשיו֣
<ravit> ?
<Avihay> להריץ?
<ravit> אז אני יוצרת קובץ וסיפריה
<Avihay> עם שני פרמטרים
<ravit> mkdir foldertest
<ravit> touch filetest
<ravit> עכשיו יש לי 3 קבצים
<ravit> תיקיה, קובץ, ואת הסקריפט
<Avihay> אוקיי
<Avihay> נסי
<ravit> ככה להריץ?
<ravit> ./mvcnt filetest foldertest/
<Avihay> כן
<ravit> לא עבד :(
<ravit> זה היה הפלט
<ravit> mv filetest foldertest//1
<ravit> נראה שזה הוסיף סלש
<Avihay> אוקי, עכשיו, תסירי את ה echo מהשורה האחרונה
<Avihay> הפקודה mv תסתדר גם במקרה של שני סלשים
<Avihay> ועוד פעם
<Avihay> ./mvcnt filetest foldertest/
<ravit> הסרתי את האקו
<Avihay> ls foldertest
<ravit> לא עובד
<Avihay> פלט?
<ravit> אין
<ravit> לא היה פלט
<ravit> אני חושבת שזה קשור לסלש הכפול
<Avihay> אוקי, הקובץ איפה שהוא היה במקור?
<ravit> כן
<ravit> הכל כמו שהיה תמיד
<Avihay> את יכולה לנסות
<Avihay> ./mvcnt filetest foldertest
<Avihay> אני הולך לישון. איך מגלים כפילות ומסירים את הלוכסן המיותר, זה משהו שאני לא יודע לעשות בקלות, למרות שאני יודע שאפשר
<Avihay> גם הסברים מחר אם את רוצה
<ravit> לא
<ravit> לא עובד עדיין*
<ravit> אוקי
<ravit> באיזה שעות אתה מחובר?
<Avihay> 24/7
<ravit> אתה לא ישן?
<Avihay> השאלה היא מתי אני מול המחשב, אני עדין לא יודע, מחר יש אורחים
<Avihay> אני כן, המחשב לא
<ravit> כן
<ravit> אני לא מבינה כלכך למה אתה מתכוון
<ravit> אבל שיהיה֭֭֭
<ravit> בוקר טוב
<ravit> Ö­Ö­Ö­Ö­Ö­/join #bash
<Avihay> בוקר
<ravit> עכשיו באים?
<ravit> Avihay אני כבר הסתדרתי
<Avihay> הכי טוב
<Avihay> אם יש לך שאלות על מה, למה, איך
<ravit> זה היה די פשוט
<ravit> let "num += 1"
<ravit> מישהו כאן
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-11
<one> show some il greetings
<one> military style
<one> talk about the winepress il
<one> I want to practice reading il
<one> biblical
<one> ;5C
<Avihay> hi ravit, one
<ravit> hi
<ravit> זה לא עושה לי אדום
<Avihay> :-<
<ravit> לא משנה
<Avihay> what irc client do you use?
<ravit> מה שלומך
<ravit> מה
<Avihay> מממ, קצת דיכאון, למרות שהיום היה יום לא מבוזבז בעבודה
<Avihay> באיזו תוכנה את משתמשת?
<ravit> אובונטו
<Avihay> לIRC
<Avihay> אובונטו זו לא תוכנה, זה אוסף של
<ravit> אני לא משתמשת בIRC
<ravit> עד כמה שאני מבינה
<Avihay> את כרגע מדברת איתי בערוץ IRC על שרת IRC
<ravit> אוקי, אז אולי כן
<ravit> כנראה האתר הזה עושה את זה
<Avihay> אה
<Avihay> כן
<Avihay> מה שלומך?
<ravit> בסדר
<ravit> למדתי עוד קצת באש
<Avihay> מה, אם יורשה לי, מניע אותך להשתמש בלינוקס/ללמוד באש?
<ravit> התגלגלתי לזה
<ravit> אני רק כמה ימים לומדת את זה
<ravit> הלינוקס זה כי התקינו לי שלא יהיה וירוסים
<Avihay> והחלטת לאמץ ולהכיר?
<ravit> משהו כזה
<ravit> בהתחלה הייתי מתקינה תוכנות דרך החנות
<Avihay> אני מאמין כי רוב האנשים, במיוחד במחשבים יתנסו מספיק בשביל למצאו את איזור הנוחות המינימאלי שלהם, ולא יצאו ממנו
<ravit> אחרי זה התקנתי דרך תוכנה שנקראת סינפטיקס
<ravit> ואז אמרו לי להקליד כל מיני פקודות כי זה יותר טוב
<ravit> וככה מצאתי את הטרמינל
<ravit> והוא לא מאיים כמו שעושים ממנו
<Avihay> ללהקליד כל מני פקודות יתרונות וחסרונות. לפעמים גם תלוי במצב הרוח
<Avihay> אבל גם apt-get וגם סינאפטיקס הם מנהלי חבילות טובים
<ravit> אני מקנא בך שאתה מצליח לשלב עבודה ולימודים
<ravit> מקנאת*
<Avihay> אני לא כלכך משתמש באובונטו, אז אף פעם לא התנסתי עם החנות. אנישמעתי ביקורות שליליות, ושהיא נופלת מהחנות/אתר שלהם
<Avihay> אני לא באמת משלב עבודה ולימודים
<Avihay> או אולי כן, זה מורכב
<ravit> לפני יומיים אמרת שאתה בבית ספר שזה בעצם אוניברסיטה, היום אתה חוזר מהעבודה
<ravit> אבל אתה בעצם לא לומד ולא עובד
<ravit> או שאתה לא בטוח
<Avihay> דבר ראשון, במדעי המחשב, יש משרות סטודנטים גמישות במיוחד, שחברות גדולות מציעות, אני מניח שזה מאיט טיפה את התואר, אבל זה כנראה שווה
<ravit> אני מהמרת שאתה ילד שמנת שהתגלגל ללינוקס כי אבא שלו מתכנת ואתה עדיין בחטיבה
<Avihay> אני לוקח רק שני מקצועות הסמסטר ואני נכשלתי כמה פעמים באחד מהם, וגם את השני כבר "למדתי" אז זה יותר קל
<Avihay> הלוואי
<ravit> אוקי
<ravit> איזה שנה אתה?
<Avihay> ...
<Avihay> חמישית...
<Avihay> וחצי...
<ravit> טוב, אני מרימה ידיים
<ravit> עכשיו אני בטוחה שאתה מתחזה
<ravit> אלא אם אתה לומד בפתוחה
<Avihay> לא
<ravit> אהה תואר שני
<Avihay> לא
<ravit> דוקטורט
<Avihay> בבית-כלא (למוח, כלומר בית ספר יסודי-חטיבה) אף פעם לא היתי צריך ממש ללמוד קשה בשביל להצליח
<ravit> או שאתה מחשיב את המכינה כשנה ראשונה?
<ravit> או שאתה עובד עלי ואתה בחטיבה
<Avihay> אני לא מנסה לעבוד עליך או להרשים אותך
<ravit> טוב איך שאתה רוצה
<ravit> אז מה אתה לומד?
<Avihay> מדעי המחשב
<ravit> אתה יכול לענות תשונה ישירה אמיתית וכנה?
<Avihay> או "הרבה מתמטיקה משעממת וטיפה מחשבים פה ושם"
<ravit> תואר ראשון? שני?
<Avihay> תואר ראשון, מדמ"ח, 5.5 שנים מתוך תואר של 3 שנים
<ravit> איך לא זרקו אותך?
<Avihay> עברתי את המקצועות סינון של הסמסטרים הראשונים
<Avihay> ואז לא מסתקלים עליך יותר מקרוב
<Avihay> וגם יש לי בעיות שמשפיעות ללימודים, שעבדתי על לנסות לפתור אותם במסגרת ביה"ס, אז אני מניח שהתחשבו בי
<ravit> יש לך חברה?
<Avihay> אבל עכשיו דיברתי עם הסגן דיקן, ואו שאני עובר את הסמסטר הזה או שזורקים אותי
<ravit> איזה בעיות?
<Avihay> לא, אין לי חברה
<ravit> מה התחביבים שלך?
<Avihay> אני לא מצליח להביא את עצמי ללהתרכז בלימודים כמו שצריך. הסיבה מספר אחת לזה היא בנות, אני מניח
<Avihay> לשחק, לתכנת, לצפות בטלוויזיה, מוזיקה, שום דבר מיוחד, חוץ מזה שיש לי קצת ענין בתרבות יפן
<ravit> אבל אומרים שזוגיות פוגמת בלימוד
<ravit> מה זה עניין בתרבות יפן??
<Avihay> כן, אבל החוסר בזוגיות, החשש מזוגיות וכו, במקרה שלי, מפריעים עוד יותר
<ravit> אני לא מבינה
<ravit> חוסר או חשש??
<Avihay> בואי נגיד, שחצי מאוסף המוזיקה שלי ביפאנית, וחלק מהסדרות שאני רואה, וחלק ממה שאני קורא הוא ביפנית (עם תרגום, בד"כ)
<Avihay> גם וגם
<ravit> אתה יודע יפנית?
<Avihay> קצת, כנראה מספיק בשביל להסתדר כתייר
<ravit> אתה גר ביפן?
<Avihay> לא
<ravit> אתה יפני? חצי יפני?
<Avihay> לא
<Avihay> לא
<ravit> אז מה לך וליפן?
<Avihay> תראי, התחלתי לראות נארוטו בערוץ הילדים, מדובב לעברית, כי היה הרבה הייפ לגבי זה
<ravit> מה??
<Avihay> ופשוט שנאתי אותו, הוא היה דביל בכיין כזה, שפשוט בא לי להרביץ לו (ואני חנון, לא ערס או משהו...)
<Avihay> הזכרתי את זה באוזני אחי, והוא אמר לי שאני צריך לצפות בזה בשפת מקור, זה הרבה יותר טוב
<Avihay> הוא צדק
<ravit> אוקי
<Avihay> ואז ראיתי את death note שהוא מותחן פסיכולוגי ברמה ומתעסק יפה בכמה סוגיות מוסריות
<ravit> אני לא כלכך יודעת מה להגיד
<Avihay> אה, כן, נארוטו בדיבוב היפאני המקורי הוא בכלל דמות קומית, והוא נהייה מצחיק ולא סתם בכיין
<ravit> באיזה גיל זה היה?
<Avihay> בקיצור, נתקלתי בסדרות ובסיפורים שממש הניעו אותי, בין אם זה מחשבתית ובין עם רגשית, כלכך הרבה, לעומת מה שהכרתי בעיכר מהטלוויזיה ה(צםון) אמריקאית
<Avihay> 22 בערך
<Avihay> צםון->צפון
<ravit> אני קצת מבולבלת נארוטו זה תוכנית ילדים?
<ravit> ואתה פגשת אותה לראשונה בגיל 22
<ravit> ומאז זה שינה לך את החיים?
<Avihay> היא גם תוכנית ילדים
<ravit> לדעתי זה קצת קיצוני, אבל מי אני שאשפוט אנשים
<Avihay> זה לא רק סדרה אחת, כן?
<ravit> מה חוץ מזה
<ravit> אני מבינה שהלכת עם זה קצת רחוק מידי
<Avihay> איך את מגיעה למסכנה הזאת?
<ravit> 19:08] <Avihay>  חוץ מזה שיש לי קצת ענין בתרבות יפ
<ravit> ואת זה אתה כתבת כי לפני כמה שנים ראית סדרה יפנית
<ravit> בשפת העם זה נקרא להיסחף
<Avihay> מאז ראיתי עוד הרבה
<ravit> אז אתה אוהב סרטים יפנים
<ravit> נו זה לא כזה חריג
<Avihay> חוץ מהיום שבמקרה ראיתי פרק אקסטרה של איזו סידרה יפאנית ביוטיוב כי נתקלתי בו בזמן שרציתי לשמוע את שיר הפתיחה, לא ראיתי אנימה כבר כשנה
<ravit> יש קהילות שלמות של מנגה יפנית
<Avihay> האמת שבחצי שנה האחרונה, די עזיתי מרטון סטאר-טרק
<Avihay> מנגה אני עוד קצת קורא פה ושם, חלקן פשוט מדהימות
<ravit> אני יותר בכיוון של קומדיות וסיטקומים
<ravit> רמזור החדש ממש מצחיק
<ravit> וזגורי גם מאוד מצחיק
<Avihay> ראיתי רק את רוב עונה 1 וחלקים מעונה 2
<ravit> ראית היפה והחנון?
<Avihay> יש לי הרגשה שלא אתחבר לזגורי
<Avihay> את כל העונה הראשונה, וחלקים מהשלישית ורביעית
<ravit> זה  קומדיה על משפחה מרוקאית קשת יום
<Avihay> הראשונה היתה הכי טובה
<ravit> אתה אוהב סיינפלד?
<Avihay> אהבתי
<ravit> וחברים?
<Avihay> למרות שיש פרקים ויש פרקים
<Avihay> גם
<ravit> כחנון אתה רואה היפה והחנון?
<Avihay> Jowie doesn't share food!
<Avihay> כן, אפילו הלכתי למיונים
<ravit> ואווו
<ravit> אתה ממש הארד קור
<ravit> אתה מהאנשים שהולכים עם סנדלים וגרביים
<Avihay> לא נראה לי, כבר הגעתי לשלב שבו אני מודע לסביבה ולמה היא מצפה ממני ואיפה לא קדאי לבטא את החנוניות שלי
<ravit> ומגדלים זקן ושיער פרא
<Avihay> כדאי*
<ravit> זה חשוב
<ravit> הרושם הראשוני במיוחד מול בנות הוא מאוד חשוב
<Avihay> גם ארוסתו של אחי עשתה לי "מהפח" כמו בהיפה והחנון, אז יש לי מלתחה נורמלית, ומצאנו זוג ג'ינס שיושב עלי טוב, ועשינו הצרה
<ravit> ג׳ינס אחד זה לא מספיק
<ravit> אתה צריך כמה
<ravit> אני מקווה שאתה לא מהאנשים שחורשים על הג׳ינס שלהם עד שהוא נהיה צהוב ומצחין
<Avihay> אני יודע, אני צריך ללכת לצוד עוד אחד מתישהו שתהיה לי תחלופה, הייתי מסתובב איתו כל הזמן בביה"ס, עכשיו שאני עובד במקום בו אני יכול להתלחלך, אני לובש אותו יותר לאירועים
<ravit> אז תלך לקניות
<Avihay> להתלכלך*
<ravit> זה הכי פשוט
<ravit> אתה גר עם ההורים?
<Avihay> לא, זה לא, קשה למצוא משהוא במידה שלי שיושב עלי
<ravit> דיאטה
<ravit> תלך לנטורופט שיתאים לך דיאטה
<Avihay> אני מנסה להשמין, אבל זה קשה, במיוחד בדכאון
<ravit> חוץ מעניין הקניות עודף משקל זה מאוד לא בריא
<ravit> אה אתה מקל
<ravit> חשבתי שיש לך עודף משקל
<Avihay> כן, יש לך נטיה לקפוץ למסקנות
<Avihay> הייתי צריך להוסיף סמיילי
<ravit> אני חושבת שיש לך טניה להסביר את עצמך בצורה מאוד לא ברורה
<Avihay> גם נכון, לפי מה שאומרים לי
<ravit> נטיהׂ
<Avihay> לא צריך שניי יודים?
<ravit> זה חשוב בדייטים
<ravit> אחרת הבחורה שמולך תתיאש מהר
<ravit> שניה אני אתקשר לאבשלום קור ואשאל
<ravit> אתה חייב להתגבר על היקיות הגיקית ולתת לעצמך קצת לזרום
<Avihay> כדי "לזרום" עם מישהוא, אני צריך להכיר אותו ולהגיע למידה מסוימת של נוחות קודם
<ravit> אבל בלי לזרום מעולם לא תגיע לנקודה הזו
<ravit> לעולםׂ*
<ravit> אני מבינה שאתה כבר לא כאן
<Avihay> דווקה הגעתי לנקודת פתיחות ממש גבוהה עם ארוסתו של אחי
<ravit> או שכן כאן
<ravit> נו זה טבעי
<ravit> כי היא היתה זמינה לך בגלל אחיך
<ravit> דרך אגב אישתו של אחיך היא גיסתך
<Avihay> הם לא נשואים
<ravit> אה
<Avihay> למרון שהיא כבר מזמן "משפחה"
<Avihay> סיפור מצחיק - הכרתי אותה כאן, וכשאחי בא לבקר, הראתי לו אותה ומשם...
<ravit> יש כאן הרבה נשים?
<Avihay> לא, כל הזמן חוטפים אותן :-P
<ravit> חוטיפים?
<ravit> חוטפים*
<Avihay> לוקחיפ ומתארסים/מתחתנים איתן
<ravit> כנראה שלהיות גיקית זה מבוקש בימנו
<Avihay> גיקיות זה מצרך מבוקש אצל גיקים*
<ravit> זה מדהים שככל שהאדם משכיל וחכם יותר או בקיצור גיק כך פוחת הסיכוי שלו להתחיל עם בחורות
<ravit> למרות שאני חושבת שגיקים הם מקסימים
<ravit> כמה אתה חטפת מכאן?
<Avihay> זה מורכב, אבל,נשים (בד"כ) מחפשות בבן זוג משהו בטוח בעצמו ואסרטיבי, וככל שאתה יותר גיק, אתה מודע יותר לכמה אתה לא יודע, כמה אתה לא יכול להיות בטוח בדברים כי הם משתנים, ואתה נתה לחשוב כילהיות אסרטיבי = לדרוס את הרצון של מישהו אחר
<Avihay> אף אחת, לא שעוברות כאן הרבה בנות
<Avihay> או בנים לצורך הענין
<ravit> תשמע אני גם כמעט סגרתי את החלון הזה כמה פעמים
<Avihay> נתה->נוטה
<ravit> זה לא שהשיחות כאן ממש קולחות ואנשים קופצים עליך
<Avihay> בן אדם ממוצע נכנס ושותק לדקה, שואל שאלה ויוצא אחרי דקה
<ravit> אתה מבלבל בין אסרטיבי לבין אגרסיבי
<ravit> לדעתי מלשרוץ כאן לא יצא לך דייט אם זה מה שאתה מכוון אליו בחיים
<ravit> אתה רואה, אני מחכה ומחכה ומחכה וכלום
<Avihay> לא, אני עדיין בהחלמה מה"לא חברה" האחרונה שלי, להתחיל עם בנות גורם לי למיני-התקף חרדה, וגם לעשות איתן אינטראקציה כלשהיא די מפחיש אותי
<Avihay> מפחיד*
#ubuntu-il 2015-05-05
<sd_> שלום, יש לי שאלה... אני יכול להתקין אובונטו על וינדוס בלי לפרמט אץ המחשב?
#ubuntu-il 2015-05-09
<lonely> hi ppl
#ubuntu-il 2015-05-10
<noobuntu> hello, need help with my ubuntu
<noobuntu> can't see my HDD, but i can see my SDD
<noobuntu> formated my computer, and i installed ubuntu 15 on the sdd
<noobuntu> any one knows what i can do?
